# Teil der Szene



## Chefkoch85 (24. Mai 2012)

Servus!

  Erstmal vorweg: JA ich hab die sufu genutzt aber nichts derartiges gefunden und NEIN ich möchte niemandem seine Einstellung, Angelei oder sonst was madig machen, mich interessiert lediglich eure Meinung.

  Mir ist aufgefallen das man als Karpfenangler nicht um die "Szene" herumkommt.


  Jetzt möchte ich von euch wissen seht ihr euch als Teil der Szene?

  Bei mir ist es folgendermaßen:

  Ich Angel seit ich denken kann, speziell auf Karpfen seit ungefähr 3 Jahren. Ich angle sehr gerne auf Karpfen da mich dieses ganze „drumrumüberlegen“ (welche stelle, wie füttern, welcher Köder, wann Angeln, was kommt in meinen Boilie, welche Montage usw.) und natürlich schöne Kampfstarke Fische reizen. Außerdem gibt es für mich nichts schöneres als nur mal in meinem Stuhl zu sitzen, ein Bierchen zu Trinken und einfach mal Fünfe gerade sein zu lassen ohne immer auf meine Spitzen oder die Posen starren zu müssen.
  Seit ich mich jetzt mit dem Karpfenangeln beschäftige komm ich irgendwie nicht an dieser Szene vorbei. Immer wieder liest man (nein ich hab keine Magazine im Abo) der hat den Fisch gefangen, das ist das coolste Tackle, dieses Gewässer muss man mal gefischt haben, dieses oder jenes muss man als Carphunter haben oder ähnliche sachen.
  Irgendwie fällt es mir schwer mich damit zu identifizieren. 
  Das soll jetzt nicht heißen das ich irgendwie auf Fänge oder Tackle oder sonst was neidisch wäre, jedoch finde ich diesen ganzen Hype der um Personen, Marken, Gewässer oder namentlich bekannte Fische gemacht wird irgendwie befremdlich.
  Des weiteren stört mich dieser Neid in der „Szene“ ganz gewaltig. Ich weiß jetzt nicht ob das bei mir nur Regional so ist aber immer wieder wird gegen irgendwelche Leute geschossen nur weil sie sich getraut haben einen großen Fisch zu Fangen.
  Als nächstes kommen die ganzen „Szenegrößen“ mit ihrer ach so tollen Angelei und ihren Superfischen aus irgendwelchen Supergewässern die warscheinlich nur in jedem 2. Fall (wenn überhaupt) selbst und auf den beschriebenen Köder (der zufällig grad neu rausgekommen ist) gefangen worden sind. Ganz nebenbei muss ich noch sagen das es mir herzlich egal ist was ein Herr Pe. oder ein Herr Py. oder ein Herr Ro. oder ein Herr Sch. Oder sonst wer gerade auf seine neuen Wunderkugeln oder sein neues Megatackle gefangen hat. Dazu kommt noch diverses Fehlverhalten (auf das ich denk ich mal nicht weiter eingehen muss) eben dieser „Szenegrößen“ die ja zumindest teilweise in der Öffentlichkeit stehen und damit uns Karpfenangler repräsentieren.

  Lange Rede kurzer sinn: Bin ich gerne Karpfenangler mit Leib und Seele? JA!

  Sehe ich mich als Teil dieser „Szene“? NEIN!

  Ich möchte mit  diesem Thema niemanden provozieren, beleidigen oder sonst wie dumm anmachen, es brennt mir nur schon lange unter den Nägeln und wo wenn nicht hier sollte ich sonst diese Frage Stellen.

  Mancher wird sagen „wenns dich nicht interessiert warum beschäftigst du dich dann damit?“

  Man (Ich zumindest) kommt halt wenn man sich ernsthaft mit dem Thema Karpfeangeln auseinandersetzt nicht um dieses ganze Szenegedönse rum.

  Abschließend muss ich noch zugeben dass es mich zumindest amüsiert wenn sich mal wieder irgendwelche Leute die Köpfe einschlagen oder irgendeine „Szenegröße“ mal wieder auf den Boden der Tatsachen geholt wird.

  Also ich bin gespannt auf eure Meinungen und nehmt es mir bitte nicht übel.

  In diesem sinne ein Digges Petri an alle 

  Grüßla Christian  



P.s. Ich hab genau das selbe Thema leicht abgeändert auch in nem anderen (Karpfen)Forum ertsellt jedoch möchte ich auch wissen wie die leute hier (die vielleicht nicht im anderen Forum aktiv sind) darüber denken.


----------



## teilzeitgott (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teil der Szene*

you made my day 


10000000000 punkte und voll aus der seele gesprochen.

angel auch seit urzeiten und weit über 20 jahre nur auf karpfen, nach dieser zeit kann ich dir eines sagen, scheiss ( sorry für das wort) auf die ganzen typen die sich für was besseres halten, die dir ungefragt sagen was du falsch machst und die sich für die krönung des karpfenangelns halten.
lass dir nicht erzählen welche ruten müll sein soll und so weiter..
angel so wie du es willst, so wie du es gerne magst....

es gibt so unendlich viele die denken sie wäre jemand nur weil sie mal nen etwas größeren fisch gefangen haben.

lern von denen die schweigen, das sind die die es meistens drauf haben.


----------



## vermesser (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teil der Szene*



teilzeitgott schrieb:


> lern von denen die schweigen, das sind die die es meistens drauf haben.



Hundertpro...nicht nur beim Karpfenangeln #6 !


----------



## Andal (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teil der Szene*

Ich gratuliere euch drei. Ihr habt offensichtlich den ursprünglichen Sinn des Specimenhunting begriffen. Es zählt, was man für sich selber tut und nicht was man rausschreit, nur weil das vielleicht ein paar Hansln so zur Mode der Saision erklärt haben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teil der Szene*

Ich weise mal vorsorglich darauf hin, dass auch in emotionalen Diskussionen die Boardregeln bezüglich Nettiquette gelten und auch durchgesetzt werden.

Zum Thema:
Szene ist ein sehr schwammiger Begriff - wenn schon, wäre zumindest der Plural angebracht:
Szenen.....

Denn "die eine Karpfenszene" gibt es ja nicht, das ist eine duchaus zersplitterte "Szenelandschaft"......

Wenngleich die besser medial vertreten sind, als die Szenen bei anderen Fischen/Methoden - so viel Spezialmagazine/Seiten wie zum Karpfenangeln gibts wohl zu keinem anderen Thema.

Der Abstand zum "Normalangler" - sowohl was Einstellung wie Tackle angeht - ist auch bei den Karpfenanglern nicht größer als bei Waller-, Meerforellen- oder Stippfreaks..

Und wie auch in alle diesen Szenen wird ja niemand gezwungen, Teil einer dieser Szenen zu sein..

Man kann Informationen sammeln, vergleichen, nutzen oder verwerfen..

"Geheimnisse"  sind meist nicht lange geheim, ob es um Köder, Montagen oder Gewässer geht.. 

Ob man angeln geht, weil man einfach gerne angelt oder ob man seiner Leidenschaft schon so verfallen ist, dass man viel Zeit und Geld investiert, um das möglichst optimal für sich auszureizen, ist die persönliche Sache jedes Einzelnen...

Mir sind beide Einstellungen recht, jeder wie er will...

Ohne die Szenen - wie gesagt, nicht nur bei Karpfen - wären weder Boilies, exotische Partikel, Haarmontagen, Futterboote, Echolote, RodPods, Gummiköder, multifile Schnüre und,und, und, und.. entstanden und heute im allgemeinen Gebrauch auch bei "Normalangler"...

Wir wären dann heute immer noch mit Glasfaserrute, 40er Mono und ner Kartoffel am Drilling auf Karpfen angeln - war mal "das Geheimrezept" als vor 40 Jahren die Szene noch keine Szene war, sondern es nur Spezialisten gab....

Das Schöne:
Wer das will, kann heute noch genauso angeln!!

Wer aber was anderes versuchen will, der kann das nun dank der "Szenen" eben auch....

Und unabhängig davon was ich persönlich davon halte und in wie weit ich persönlich welche Methoden/Geräte einsetze, freue ich mich daher über die "Szenen", die durch ihre teilweise unerklärliche Leidenschaft und Hartnäckigkeit und Experimentierfreude uns beim Angeln immer wieder neue Felder eröffenen..

Und wie immer, wenn etwas besonders leidenschaftlich betrieben wird und sich damit auch Geld verdienen lässt, kommt es natürlicherweise auch zu Auswüchsen - und dann wird eben pauschal "die Szene(n)mitglieder" kritisiert.....

Und dabei vergessen, dass erst die Normalangler die Szenen überhaupt erst interesant machen, indem sie Zeitschriften und das darin propagierte  Tackle kaufen - ohne das wäre die Szene mangels finanziellen Anreizes schnell ausgetrocknet......

Und ich glaube es gibt nur wenige Angler, die sich nicht freuen würden, wenn ihnen ein Hersteller oder Händler Tackle sponsern würde oder sie in irgendein Team aufnehmen würde..

Denkt dran, das Internet vegisst nichts, und mancher könnte sich schneller mal als gesponserter Team- oder Szeneangler wiederfinden und dann mit früheren Aussagen konfrontiert werden ;-)))

Wie fast immer:
Leben und leben lassen, jeder wie er will....


----------



## diemai (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teil der Szene*

@ Chefkoch85

Bin zwar "nur" Allroundangler" mit Schwerpunkt Spinnangeln außerhalb der Schonzeit , fange auch nur Durchschnitts,-und Satzkarpfen mit Pose und Feeder , .....aber ich finde deine Statements echt gut#6#6#6 , .........ließen sich wohl auch problemlos 1:1 für's Kunstköderangeln übernehmen .

Ich will einfach nur in Ruhe angeln , auch wenn ich nicht einen gerade hippen "must-have" Japan-Wobbler an der neuesten HighTech-Rute hängen habe , sondern ein selbstgeschnitztes und bemaltes Stück Holz an meinem alten Lieblings-Knüppel|supergri!

                                   Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teil der Szene*



teilzeitgott schrieb:


> lern von denen die schweigen, das sind die die es meistens drauf haben.


Ja, dem stimme ich voll und ganz zu!! 


Die alten Haudegen der ersten Stunde rümpfen über die "neuen" und deren Verhalten in der Öffentlichkeit genauso die Nase, da kann ich euch beruhigen... Denn "damals" wurden die Grundsteine für die Jungs von heute gelegt, ohne die _alte Garde_ könnten die Jungs von heute garnicht dermaßen auftrumpfen.

Und bei _den Alten_ gilt heute noch "Understatement and Silence". Woher ich das alles weiß... ganz einfach: ich kenne den ein oder anderen der "_alten Garde_" und gehe auch mit ihnen fischen.

Und ganz ehrlich: Ich will überhaupt nicht in die "Szene" rein!! 

- wenn ich die Jungs mit ihren hängenden Baggy`s, blitzender Kimme und hochgeklapptem Mützenschild an einem Messestand sehe und Angeln mit einer Modeschau verwechseln wird weiß ich warum... 

- wenn sie sich (oder eine CD) "Carpkillers in ..." nennen... 

- weil sie sich gegenseitig zerfleischen weil einer einen Bericht über einen versumpften Tümpel verfasst hat und angebliche Geheimnisse preisgegeben hat... 

- wie jetzt in einem Maganzin erschienenen Artikel zugebeben wird das man _sich wieder einmal zu einer illegalen Aktion hinreissen hat lassen... _

- wenn Szenegrößen sich rühmen wieder einmal einen besonders dicken Fisch gefangen haben und man sich eigentlich denken kann das es ein umgesetzter Fisch in einem überbesetzten Tümpel ist... 

- der "normale" Angler an einem der vielen "Karpfenpuffs" keine Chance mehr hat seine Stipprute auszuwerfen weil der See komplett abgespannt ist...

- Wenn sich an einem "See der dicken" die Szenegrößen absprechen, sich quasi die Klinke in die Hand geben, der See somit für alle anderen Angeler blockiert ist...

- usw usw usw usw

Da bekomm ich das kalte Grausen, das Ko.... , Fußpilz und Magenverstimmung zusammen.
Und die Groupies huldigen immer noch ihren Göttern...

Alleine schon die "Qualität" des Nachwuchs ist teilweise unter aller Kanone... Beispiele findet man zur Genüge, man muß sich nur mal die Beiträge in den Foren durchlesen.

Keine eigene Motivation mehr, keinerlei Interesse mal den Gripps anzustrengen und sich Gedanken zu machen. 
Alleine wenn ich die zum 100.000. Mal gestellte Frage lese wie man mit dem Hartmais umgeht oder wo man Partikel herbekommt verfährt platzt mir der Kragen! 
Den Szenegrößen am Mund hängen kann man, die kompliziertesten Boilierezepte sind auswendig gelernt aber die Zusammenhänge hat man nie begriffen.

Die Jungs liefern das, was die Masse will und befriedigen eine gewisse "Sucht", sie bieten eben Opium für`s Volk und Scheixxe für die Massen.

Und ich bin mir fast sicher das ein großer Teil der "New School-Szenegrößen-Jungs" sich  über die Herde von Schaafen halb tot lacht weil sie ihnen hinterherlaufen, alles nachplappern und vor allem, ALLES kaufen was ihnen unter die Nase gehalten wird!
Oder sie sind so geil auf ihre Groupies das sie es einfach "brauchen" um über den Tag zu kommen...

Und nein, das ist kein Neid auf deren Erfolg... Denn ich hab immer noch das wichtigste auf der Welt:* 
Ruhe am Wasser und keinen Fanclub vor dem Zelt. *

Ich kann mich immer noch in die Büsche schlagen und mal kaxxen ohne das mir einer nachläuft... Wenn ich meinen Angelplatz räume wird der nicht direkt von einer Horde Groupies abgegrast ob ich nicht irgendwas verloren habe....
Und ich kann mich auf`s wesentliche konzentrieren: Angeln, die Natur und die Erholung von einem stressigen Job!

Harte Worte, krasse Ansichten? Klar, das gebe ich zu... Aber es ist die (bittere) Wahrheit die sich so mancher "Carphanta" mal vor die Augen führen sollte.

Und da es Andal schon mal erwähnt hat: zieht euch mal die Berichte über die "Specimen Hunting Group Dortmund" rein! Das sind Leute vor denen ich meinen Hut ziehe, das ist in jeder Beziehung die _gute, alte Schule_! 




Chefkoch85 schrieb:


> P.s. Ich hab genau das selbe Thema leicht abgeändert auch in nem anderen  (Karpfen)Forum ertsellt jedoch möchte ich auch wissen wie die leute  hier (die vielleicht nicht im anderen Forum aktiv sind) darüber  denken.


WO?? Da bin ich mal auf die Antworten gespannt!


----------



## Franky (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teil der Szene*

Moinsen... Hab auch ein wenig mein Problem mit dem Begriff "Szene" - nicht nur in Bezug auf Karpfen. Das kann man recht gut ausweiten: Stipper, Zander, Hecht, Norwegen.... Der Beitrag stimmt in vielen Bereichen mit meiner Einstellung überein, doch sollte man den ollen Fritz nicht vergessen, und jeden nach seiner Fasson glücklich werden lassen. Gilt für "beide" Seiten - diejenigen, die meinen dazuzugehören und diejenigen, die davon in Ruhe gelassen werden möchten.
Aber da gibt es sicher immer wieder Ausnahmeerscheinungen, die ein miteinander nebeneinander erschweren - Rücksicht ist heute ein wenig gebräuchliches Wort!


----------



## Spaltkarpfen (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teil der Szene*

Haupsache, man merkt noch selbst, wenn's zu doof wird.
Wenn Chefkoch85 es schon nach 3 Jahren begriffen hat, würde ich sagen, dass er zur schnellen Sorte gehört! #h
Ich konnte mich zumindest einer lokalen Szene über Jahre schlecht entziehen, da man auch einfach dazugerechnet wurde, ohne gefragt zu werden. Ich fand's damals (ist schon über 10 Jahre her) eigentlich nicht unangenehm. Wenn man mal an die Orte zurückkehrt, sind noch einige von damals anzutreffen und man kann sich auch heute noch die Hand reichen und sich in die Augen sehen.
Zurückblickend waren einige Dinge, die man damals gemacht hat...und das mit Mitte/Ende 20 noch, ziemlich albern und die hatten nicht unbedingt was mit Angeln zu tun, aber egal....ich muß das heute entspannt sehen, sonst müsste ich noch mal kurz in den Keller an die unterste Kiste gehen und die Tarnjacke verbrennen...da nehm' ich's lieber gelassen.

Wichtig war oder ist für mich, dass man den Kommerzgedanken nicht unterstütz. Das ist, neben den Regelübertretungen denke ich mal der Hauptkritikpunkt an der Szene. Ich für meinen Teil versuche halt immer, im Ködersektor dagegen zu lenken, wenn mich jüngere Leute mal nach ner Meinung fragen. So habe ich wenigstens meine Nische, in der ich konstuktiv was gegen Szeneauswüchse in punkto Kommerz was beitragen kann.

Generell will ich aber auch den Jugendlichen heutzutage nicht komplett absprechen, sich über's Karpfenangeln zu identifizieren (auch im Maßen mit den dazugehörenden Attributen), auch wenn's für die älteren Leute lächerlich erscheint. Identifikation und Zugehörigkeitsgefühl zu einer Gruppe ist dem Menschen wichtig. Ich versuche, dass bei Jugendlichen nicht zu belächeln, sondern mal vorort was dazu zu sagen, wenn's zu abartig wird.

Meiner Meinung nach ändert man wenig an den Auswüchsen der Szene, wenn man sich ständig mit Kritik aus dem Fenster hängt, sondern selbst versucht, im kleinen Umfeld etwas anderes vorzuleben. Was das ist, liegt vollkommen im eigenen Ermessen.


----------



## CarpPB (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teil der Szene*

@Chefkoch und Spaltkarpfen.....

Besser kann man es wohl kaum ausdrücken!!!#r|laola: 

Bin absolut eurer Meinung und muss zugestehen habe mich oft an der Szene verglichen oder wie auch immer jedoch sage ich mir heute nen eigenen Stil zu leben und somit auch zu Fischen ist das beste was man tun kann..

Interessanter Thread!!!|good:


----------



## bacalo (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teil der Szene*

Respekt für den gut gelungenen Beitrag!

Da spricht ein Bambercher einem alten Würzburcher aus der Seele.

Unter Hinweis auf meine Signatur

"darum angele ich gerne".

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Chefkoch85 (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teil der Szene*

Servus!

Thomas hat natürlich auch recht ohne szene würde natürlich wenig sinnvolle neuerrungen geben.
Nur ist die art und weise wie diese probagiert werden doch meisten sehr überzogen und realitätsfern.

Wie gesagt ich möchte niemendem vorschreibe wie der zu denken hat und mich auch nicht als teil der anti-szene profilieren, ich wollte nur eure meineungen hören.

Ich weiß nicht ob ich gegen irgendwelche regeln verstoße wenn ich auf ein anderes forum aufmerksam mache (wenn ja bitte löschen) aber die ganze diskussion findet auch noch bei Karpfenspezial statt.

Grüßla Christian


----------



## stroffel (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teil der Szene*

Hallo,

Ich würde sogar soweit gehen zu sagen es gibt 2 Karpfenszenen:
- Die die medial präsentiert wird
- Die die mehrheitlich am Wasser sitzt und Karpfen angelt
Auf jeden Fall beeinflusst das eine das andere. Aber stellt euch mal vor ihr geht mit einem 10 Jahre alten Klappstuhl, einer Tele-Rute und einer Dose Mais Angeln. An meinen Gewässern eine absolut sichere Sache auf Karpfen. Aber das ist halt einfach, das brauch ich niemandem erklären, weils jeder kann, da brauch ich keinen Film drüber drehen, weils niemand interessiert. Da gibts nix im board zu posten, weil alles in drei Sätzen erklärt ist. Da brauch man nichts neu erfinden weils funktioniert. Und da kann man halt kein Geld mit machen.
Der absolut überwiegende Teil der Karpfenangler die ich kenne sind die "Standard-Angler" die ohne Schnickschnack eine gute Zeit am Wasser haben wollen und durchaus erfolgreich angeln.


----------



## Allrounder27 (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teil der Szene*

Moin,

Solche Threads wie dieser sind überfällig gewesen...

Ich angel nun schon seit über 10 Jahren auf Karpfen, habe die Anfänge also grade noch so eben mitbekommen.

Zu meinem Freundeskreis gehören Menschen die ein eigenes Team haben, Teamangler von diversen Teams sowie Menschen die in einschlägigen Fachzeitschriften publizieren. Sowie diverse Karpfenangler, die es etwas ernster sehen, aber auch teilweise sehr entspannte Typen. Auch ist die "Szene" in meiner Region in den letzten Jahren sehr stark Gewachsen, während das Durchschnittsalter stark gesunken ist.

All die Jahre habe ich den ganzen Mist mitbekommen.

Da wurden Fachartikel über die Angelart in Gewässertyp X mit reichlich Tipps geschrieben...der abgelichtete Fisch hatte viel weniger Gewicht als angegeben und wurde in einem komplett anderen Gewässertyp gefangen.

Oder Autor Z hat mal wieder einen 40+ Fisch gefangen und schreibt darüber einen Bericht...Freunde von dem Berichten aber, das er in seinem ganzen leben bisher einen 40iger hatte, aber halt nen gutes Dutzend Artikel über seine gefakten Fische geschrieben hat.

Und Freunde und ich wundern uns, warum immer nur WIR 29er, oder 39er fangen und warum unsere 25iger auf den Fotos so riesig aussehen, obwohl wir keine 55 Kg Magerfrettchen sind...

Oder es sind plötzlich Menschen "Teamangler" die seit grade mal 2 Jahren auf Karpfen angeln.

Oder da wird jemand Teamangler und fängt beim ersten Trip mit den neuen Kollegen einen 60+ Fisch.

Ich kenne Leute die haben mehr Fische umgesetzt als mancher Fischhändler.

Mir wird schlecht, wenn ich mir über das alles Gedanken mache und leider wird es nicht unbedingt besser, wenn ich mir die heutigen Zustände anschaue.

Wenn ich an diese ganze Facebook Generation denke, da wird noch am Wasser der Fang Onlinegestellt, gerne auch mit übertriebener Größe. Oder man fängt einen Fisch, bekommt Besuch und nächsten Morgen wird das ganze schon in Angelladen Y breitgetreten. Es ist doch komplett lächerlich geworden. Oder das allg. Geläster, Gehetze und gegenseitiges aufstacheln...

Oder die ganzen Jugendlichen, die von Null auf Hundert starten, aber nicht in der Lage sind ein vernünftiges Vorfach zu binden, oder gar mit Marker und Spodrute umzugehen, das ganze aber durch lautes Gepolter im Angelladen kompensieren...

Über das Verhalten am Wasser brauchen wir garnicht schreiben. Da werden inzwischen am Wasser nicht mehr nur Alkohol, sondern auch Drogen konsumiert und das ganze Verhalten gegenüber den anderen Anglern ist unter aller Sau, sodass in der nächsten Zeit mit starken Restriktionen zu rechnen ist.

Das ganze ist inzwischen so Schlimm geworden, das mein Angelkollege und ich garnichtsmehr Verraten. Wir angeln quasi nichtmehr und fangen nichtsmehr. Keine Bilder, keine Stories, keine Tipps, keine Gewässer. Nichtmal den besten Freunden erzählen wir etwas. Einer wird immer plauderun es es geht wieder rum. Andere gute Freunde von mir machen das genauso. Ist zwar irgendwie traurig, das man Leuten die man seit 10 Jahren kennt nichtsmehr erzählen mag, aber so ist es halt inzwischen.

Ich kann es nicht leiden, wenn mich wildfremde Menschen erkennen, weil sie Fangfotos von mir gesehen haben. Bei mir UND bei meinem Angelkollegen passiert. Da kann ich nurnoch mit dem Kopf schütteln.


Ehrlichgesagt vermisse ich ein wenig die gute alte Zeit. Wo man noch am Wasser Besuch von Freunden bekommen hat, man zusammen mal den Grill anghauen hat und ein bisschen gefachsimpelt wurde. Man hat sich noch Fische gegönnt und das ganze Angeln hat mehr Spass gemacht. Es war halt Angeln und Freunde (=Szene) was das ganze ausgemacht hat.

Heute ist es völlig aus den Fugen geraten.

Viele Freunde und mein Angelpartner halten sich inzwischen total zurück. Keiner sagt mehr wo er angelt und was er fängt.
Zu gross ist die Angst das dort nächstes Wochenende ein haufen Kinder sitzen oder das ganze bei FB oder diversen Foren breitgetreten wird.

Irgendwie Schade drum!

Um auf deine Frage nochmals kurz einzugehen. Ich gehöre nicht zu Szene, lege keinen Wert drauf und halte mich sehr zurück!


----------



## Rikked_ASVheBitt (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teil der Szene*



Chefkoch85 schrieb:


> Sehe ich mich als Teil dieser „Szene“? NEIN!



Dem schließe ich mich an.
Alleine schon "Szene".|supergri  Herrlich.


----------



## Chefkoch85 (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teil der Szene*

Für die Facebook mauler:

Das thema steht in 2 Foren weil mich einfach interessiert wie die Meinungen auseinander gehen.

Grüßla


----------



## Lupus (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teil der Szene*

Hallo,
ich möchte mal eine Lanze für die ugend brechen! Unter den Jugendlichen gibt es genauso viele Vollpfosten wie es die unter den altel Silberrücken gibt!
Das ist zuindest meine Meinung!

Auch gegen Karpfenmode habe ich überhaupt nichts! Wenn es mir gefällt trage ich sie sekbst, wenn nicht lasse ich es halt!

Schlimm finde ich die Lügerei und die absolut nicht unabhängige Berichterstattung!!#d|uhoh:

Einerseits finde ich einen guten Teil des Karpfenzirkuses sehr sehr spannend andererseits weigere ich mich an lokalen Szenegewässern zu fischen! Da mache ich nicht mit! Wenn man sich um Spots streitet oder gar das Auto beschädigt wird, hat das für mich nichts mit Angeln zutun!

Und davon will ich auch ganz bestimmt kein Teil sein!

Ich möchte nette Leute am Wasser treffen die auch was auf der Pfanne haben (das ist bei unserem Hobby manchmal schon chwierig genug) eine schöne Zeit haben und mein Hobby genießen! Dafür gehört es für mich auch dazu mal ein (wie ich finde) cooles T-shirt zu tragen das mich als Karpfenagler outet und meine Leidenschaft unterstreicht!

Gruß

Lupus


----------



## gründler (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teil der Szene*

Ich kann garnicht allen Danke sagen die hier die Wahrheit schreiben.

In ner 70-80er muste man selber lernen lernen lernen.

Heute schlagen sie das Netz auf und nach 7 tagen nennen sie sich Stippprofi Carpprofi...usw.

Wissen nicht wie man ordentlich mit Pose und tragenden Blei Stippt,und auch so Karpfen fängt und das sogar bis 30-40Pfd.wenn man sie rauskriegt am leichten geschirr,sind aber die Profis schlecht hin und können nach 7 tagen mehr als jeder der schon 40-50 Jahre fischt.

Kommt dann mal einer der alten Schule neben solchen "Cracks" und zeigt ihnen wie es geht,kommt meist nix als Neid und dumme Sprüche wie glück..etc. 

Ich fische auch mit High End......aber ich geh nur Angeln,das Berichte schreiben für große Zeitschriften...etc. und andere teilhaben lassen wie damals in ne 90er wo der Angel boom richtig aufkam hab ich ende der 90er aufgegeben,ich glaube April 2000 hab ich die Stifte weggelegt und das ist auch gut so.

Ab und zu mal hier nen "normales" Bild mit minibericht geposted und gut ist das.

#h


----------



## I C Wiener (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teil der Szene*

Hmm. Ich kann das alles nicht so nachvollziehen.
Das mag daran liegen dass kein Angler den ich kenne oder am Wasser getroffen habe diesem neidenden, high-end-tackle besitzenden, falschen, prahlenden Proleten entspricht der hier beschrieben wird.

Ich gehöre absolut der "Allround - mal auf Forelle - mal auf Hecht - oder auf Aal - meistens jedoch auf Karpfen"-Szene an. Ist ne ziemlich kleine Szene, besteht nur aus einem Kumpel und mir. Wir bilden in unserem Verein eine Art Splittergruppe.. der Schwarze Block sozusagen.

Mache Videos aus der "Szene" gucke ich mir echt gerne an.. allem voran Mark Dörners "Stahl und Beton". Ist interessant mal zu hören wie andere an diese und jede Verhältnisse rangehen. Und weil er bei mir vor der Haustür fischt (Nürnberg).
Auf der anderen Seite habe ich über 2 Ecken gehört dass ihn dafür die ganzen Alteingesessenen nicht mehr besonders mögen, weil dadurch der RMD-Kanal "kaputtgemacht" wurde.

Ich glaube wenn im Internet mein Stammgewässer mit Hotspots und PiPaPo veröffentlich werden würde, es dafür Tageskarten geben würde und bald Horden von eingangs beschriebenen Leuten da sitzen würden ginge es mir ähnlich.


TEAM ANGELKARPFENVERNICHTSWAFFE!


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teil der Szene*

Schade an "der Szene" finde ich, dass sie so markenversaut und "specimen" ist. Einige Spezis kommen mir zudem wie Fachidioten vor, die sich die Boilies ins Müsli mixen, aber keine gescheite Wagglermontage hinbekommen würden. 

Ich habe mal mit einem "Carphunter" gefischt. Auf die Hightech-Methoden haben wir beide nix gefangen. Als ich um den See ging, um die Fische zu suchen ("welch bescheuerte Idee, als ob man das ganze Camp noch einmal ab- und wieder aufbauen würde") fand ich die Karpfen im ultraflachen Wasser in einer bewachsenen Bucht mit Schlammboden. 
Unfangbar meinte der Mann, diese Stelle erreicht man mit der Angel nicht, das Camp passt da niemals hin und man könnte höchstens mit einer Rute angeln. Das Angeln kannste wegen dem tiefen Schlamm sowieso vergessen und bei der geringen Wassertiefe fütterst du sowieso nur die Enten.
Ich also unter Kopfschütteln des Kollegen die leichte Telerute geschnappt, Schwimmsbiro dran gemacht, mit Ventilgummis gestoppt, Haken direkt an die Hauptschnur gebunden, Pausenbrot dran und ab in die Flache Bucht gewatet. Fische überworfen und in Zeitlupe die Brotflocke zu den Rüsslern gekurbelt. Nach einigen Anstubsern und Fehlschlürfern hatte ich dann einen mittelgroßen Karpfen am Band. Dann waren die Fische erst mal verschreckt. 

Zurück am Lager bastelte Mr. Hightech, der alles von der anderen Seeseite live beobachten konnte, hektisch eine dicke Wasserkugel fest an die zarte Zandergerte und schnappte sich mein Pausenbrot. Zu zweit standen wir dann in der Bucht und warfen die Karpfen an. Mein Angebot einen unauffälligeren Sbiro von mir zu bekommen, den er frei laufen anbieten könne lehnte er ab. So würden sich die Karpfen ja so nicht selbst haken können... |uhoh:
Und tatsächlich ging seine Kugel nach kurzer Zeit unter und auch er hatte einen Karpfen im Drill (seine Selbsthakidee ging also tatsächlich auf, wieder was dazu gelernt). Dank feiner Rute und Schnur, nach seinen Aussagen der beste Karpfendrill seines Lebens, obwohl der Fisch vllt. 60cm hatte. So ist das eben, wenn das 100g-Blei und entsprechende Ruten die Fluchten kleinerer Fische verschluckt. So wartet man zwangsläufig auf den 40-Pfünder.

Klar, ich fands geil, dass ich ihn an seinem Hausgewässer (das mir vorher unbekannt war) noch etwas beibringen konnte, vor allem weil sein Gerät auf dem neuesten Stand war (handgeklöppelte Ruten aus England inklusive).

Erschreckend fand ich aber, dass ein Angler so "Specimen" wird, dass seine Scheuklappen ihm Pfade, abseits von Haar und Festblei, verwehren. Ich habe auch schon andere Angler mit Festblei gesehen, die völlig resignierten, weil die Karpfen Futter von der Oberfläche schlürften und sie mit ihrem Futterplatz und Köder am Boden 0 Chance hatten. Das kann doch nicht sein, denkt man sich. Wenn man aber bedenkt, dass betreffende Angler zwar schon etliche 30-Pfünder auf die Schuppen gelegt haben (im Gegensatz zu mir, dem erst einer vergönnt war), aber noch nie mit Schwimmbrot gefischt haben, macht ihre Ratlosigkeit wieder Sinn.

Um den Bogen zur Szene zu schlagen: Ähnliches beobachte ich bei vielen Jugendlichen, die sich die Szeneangler als Vorbilder nehmen und nachahmen.

Die Grundkenntnisse fehlen einfach, weil man sofort auf den Großfisch abzielt und sich auf Festblei und Haar (zugegeben, die wohl erfolgreichste Angelart auf Großkarpfen) festbeißt.. Das führt dann dazu, dass man die Zusammenhänge am Wasser nicht mehr begreift, keine Schlaufenknoten mehr beherrscht, mit dem Posenangeln überfordert ist und den Kauli nicht vom Jungzander unterscheiden kann.

Jeder Trend provoziert irgendwann einen Gegentrend und so ist in meinen Jugendheimen einen neuen Stern am Himmel der, von den Kids vergötterten, Medienangler allgegenwärtig: Matze Koch.

Plötzlich darf man sich wieder über die kleinen Fische freuen, darf mit billigen und No-Name-Ruten angeln, darf wieder stippen und experimentieren, sogar seine Fische in die Pfanne hauen und trotzdem die Vorzüge von E-Bissanzeigern oder PVA zu nutzen. 

Trotz Fischeküssen und Fotoshootings ein dickes Lob an Matze. Die selbstgedrehten Videos der Nachahmer überfluten plötzlich das Netz und auch die Kids werden wieder "allround". Die Kehrtwende in den Köpfen der Kids ist wirklich spürbar. Noch vor zehn Jahren standen, dank des Carphunter-Booms, noch lauter Markenzeug auf dem Wunschzettel fürs Christkind. So musste jeder ein Rod-Pod haben und "normale" Rutenhalter durften erst wieder benutzt werden, als sie "Bangsticks" hießen...


----------



## mephy87 (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teil der Szene*

Mein Allround Angelkumpel sagt immer: ach ja ihr Karpfenfriseure! 

Allerdings muss ich auch sagen dass man am Gewässer doch anziehen darf was man will. Ich lache auch manchmal über ältere Angler die ans Gewässer gehen als würden sie in den Krieg ziehen. Da zieh ich mir doch lieber was farbiges "modisches" an.

Eine Lanze möchte ich auch gern brechen für Jan Ulak und Mark Dörner. Denn wenn die zwei gehen genau aus den selben Gründen fischen wie wir alle. Aber es ist nun mal so dass man durch Sponsorings schneller seinen Zielen näher kommt. Das muss man akzeptieren denn durch Fortschritt in der Technik profitieren wir alle davon. Den selben Weg einschlagen müssen wir nicht!

Dass es Szenegrößen leicht haben ist ein Trugschluss! Ganz im Gegenteil, ich kenne einige denen immer wieder Steine in den Weg geworfen werden.

Ältere wie jüngere Angler, ob mit Basecap und Baggies oder "normalen" Klamotten, es gibt überall Idioten und genauso Menschen die sich nen Kopf machen, sich für die Natur interessieren und diese schätzen.

Grüße


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teil der Szene*

@IC Wiener: Und genau wegen solcher Banner und Namen kommt mir persönlich noch das Essen von vorgestern hoch...

Auf den ersten Blick sieht das Teil aus wie Werbung für eine Wehrsportgruppe oder Hooliganvereinigung... Noch viel schlimmer: es ist wohl von euch so gewollt.

Und wie man sich mit dem "scharzen Block" vergleichen und somit syphatisieren kann ist mir auch völlig unverständlich. 
Denn diese "Gemeinschaft" ist alles andere als friedliebend und demokratisch!

Und: du siehst am leibhaftigen Beispiel wo die Kommerzgeilheit von Döner und & Co hinführt!  

Ich habe selbst Ende der 80er / Anfang der 90er in Häfen meiner Heimatstadt gefischt und einer meiner damaligen "Futterplatznachbarn" (und heute noch mein "Seenachbar)  ist heute Teamangler  bei einem der größten Angelsportfirmen Europas - aber er bzw. wir haben nie so einen Aufriss gemacht weil wir in den Häfen unserer Stadt bzw. mitten in der Stadt gefischt haben. Wir haben die Klappe gehalten es war Ruhe im Busch. Ist es heute sogar noch, diese Strecken schlummern im Dornröschenschlaf.


Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Ehrlichgesagt vermisse ich ein wenig die gute alte Zeit. Wo man noch am  Wasser Besuch von Freunden bekommen hat, man zusammen mal den Grill  anghauen hat und ein bisschen gefachsimpelt wurde. Man hat sich noch  Fische gegönnt und das ganze Angeln hat mehr Spass gemacht. Es war halt  Angeln und Freunde (=Szene) was das ganze ausgemacht hat.
> 
> Heute ist es völlig aus den Fugen geraten.
> 
> ...


Bravo, genau meine Meinung, du sprichst mir aus der Seele!!

@Ronny: Klasse Beitrag!

Wenn manche Leute wissen würden mit welchen Leuten ich wo fischen würde... 
Wir halten es genau so: Kein Wort zu niemanden, außer unter uns.  Natürlich hat jeder noch seine Leute denen er vertraut - grundsätzlich  kommen aber nur 5 Mann dorthin zum fischen - Ende der Fahnenstange.

Wir "teilen" uns sogar die Futterplätze - d.h. wenn ein Platz "nicht geht" oder ein Teamkollege oder Freund aus dem Ausland kommt, setzt der sich z.Bsp. auf meinen Platz. Und das geht alles ohne großes Palaver oder rumtelefoniere.

Und warum das alles???? Weil wir nicht uns dieses Naturparadies nicht von ein paar bekloppten "Carphuntern", "Fallenstellern" oder Mediengeilen Idioten kaputt machen lassen wollen!!


----------



## successfull (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teil der Szene*

ja ich bin ein teil der szene, oder bin ich vieleicht die szene persönlich, was ist denn die szene ? 

der/die immer den grösten fisch fangen, oder der/die von jedem gesponsert werden ? ein teil der szene könnte aber jemand sein der/die recht bekannt ist. oder gehör schon zur szene weil ich eine angelart teil, die auch von 100 000 anderen auch ausgeführt wird ?

ich würde gerne meine fische in zeitschriften sehen und wenn dann noch der bekannte rutenhersteller kommt und mich fragt 

" hey succesfull, kannst mal die ruten testen, bekommst dann auch 1000 € "

oder ich jeden monat eventuell 25 kg. boilies bekomme und nicht 1,00 € dafür bezahl. 

das würde ich richtig gut finden, wenn das der teil der scene ist, versteh ich die meisten aussagen hier nicht. wenn ich aber auf krampf meine fische schwerer mach, als die tatsächlich waren. ich den fisch fürs foto soweit wie es nur geht vom körper abhalten muss, damit der größer aussieht. ja dann lach ich einmal kurz und denk mir mein teil.

aber die "szene" ist mir trotzdem bei weiten lieber als so manche unterhaltung übers internett. denn in der szene stehen die leute real vor mir und müssen mir dann bei ihrer lüge in die augen schauen. hier im forum sind zu 80 % nur profis unterwegs, die eigentlich garnicht auf den großen fisch aus sind, aber wieder mal haben dann ganz zufällig den großen fisch an der dünnsten schnur aus dem wasser raus geholt.

solchen hohlnüssen geh ich im waren leben aus dem weg, hier muss ich diese menschen akzeptieren.

also ich für mich zähl mich zur szene und gehe trotzdem meinen weg, ohne das ich morgen in der nächsten angelzeitschrift sehe. aber zum austauschen und zum lernen wie andere mir vieleicht noch was beibringen geh ich gerne mit der szene.


----------



## I C Wiener (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teil der Szene*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> @IC Wiener: Und genau wegen solcher Banner und Namen kommt mir persönlich noch das Essen von vorgestern hoch...
> 
> Auf den ersten Blick sieht das Teil aus wie Werbung für eine Wehrsportgruppe oder Hooliganvereinigung... Noch viel schlimmer: es ist wohl von euch so gewollt.
> 
> ...




Haha. Oh wow.. Entschuldige dass dich das so erregt dass du Würgereiz bekommst. Kannst ja mal dem Link folgen und gucken wie ernst gemeint das wirklich ist. Es ist eine Persiflage auf diverse Blogs und Teams und Leute die sich furchtbar ernst nehmen.
Nicht immer gleich über alles ereifern nur weil die Schrift in Leipzig Fraktur gehalten ist. #h

P.s.: Ich nehme es mal raus, bevor der nächste Genaufalschversteher kommt.


----------



## Spaltkarpfen (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teil der Szene*



> "normale" Rutenhalter durften erst wieder benutzt werden, als sie "Bangsticks" hießen...



Da könntet ihr eigentlich auch mal euren Ferkelfahnder bestellen...


----------



## marcus7 (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teil der Szene*



Spaltkarpfen schrieb:


> Da könntet ihr eigentlich auch mal euren Ferkelfahnder bestellen...



köstlich!


----------



## kleinerStichling (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teil der Szene*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wir wären dann heute immer noch mit Glasfaserrute, 40er Mono und ner Kartoffel am Drilling auf Karpfen angeln - war mal "das Geheimrezept" als vor 40 Jahren die Szene noch keine Szene war, sondern es nur Spezialisten gab....
> 
> Das Schöne:
> Wer das will, kann heute noch genauso angeln!!


Davon würde ich tunlichst abraten, wenn man nicht mit dem Gesetz in Konflikt geraten will!
Mit Drillingen auf Friedfisch zu angeln ist verboten!

Gruß #h


----------



## antonio (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teil der Szene*



kleinerStichling schrieb:


> Davon würde ich tunlichst abraten, wenn man nicht mit dem Gesetz in Konflikt geraten will!
> Mit Drillingen auf Friedfisch zu angeln ist verboten!
> 
> Gruß #h



wieder so ne pauschale behauptung die nicht stimmt.

antonio


----------



## Case (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teil der Szene*



kleinerStichling schrieb:


> Davon würde ich tunlichst abraten, wenn man nicht mit dem Gesetz in Konflikt geraten will!
> Mit Drillingen auf Friedfisch zu angeln ist verboten!
> 
> Gruß #h



Wer sagt das ?
Wo steht das geschrieben ?

Case


----------



## vermesser (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teil der Szene*

@ Antonio und Case: DANKE! Das frage ich mich nämlich auch die ganze Zeit, wo das so stehen soll. In der Fischereiordnung ist es nicht so eindeutig, jedenfalls nicht in Brandenburg, in MV find ich gleich gar nix zu dem Thema.

Vorsicht vor pauschalen Aussagen angesichts förderaler Gesetzgebung |supergri !


----------



## kleinerStichling (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teil der Szene*



antonio schrieb:


> wieder so ne pauschale behauptung die nicht stimmt.
> 
> antonio





Case schrieb:


> Wer sagt das ?
> Wo steht das geschrieben ?
> 
> Case


 
Oh man dann solltet ihr euch mal schlau machen bzw. eure Prüfung ablegen oder wiederholen!
Nur mal zwei Auszüge als Beipiele (es gibt zig andere):



			
				Gewässerordnung LAV Brandenburg schrieb:
			
		

> 3.2. Definition Angelgeräte
> 3.2.1. Friedfischangel
> Die Friedfischangel dient dem Fang von Fischen, die sich überwiegend von Kleintieren ernähren (Friedfische). Sie besteht aus einer beliebigen Rute mit oder ohne Rolle *und einem einschenkligen Haken* mit pflanzlichem, synthetischem oder tierischem Köder....





			
				Gewässerordnung LAV Sachsen schrieb:
			
		

> 4.2.2 Die einzelnen Angelgeräte müssen wie folgt beschaffen sein:
> Friedfischangel​
> Beliebige Rute mit oder ohne Rolle *mit einem einschenkligen Haken...*


 
Wenn ich sowas von Anglern lese, welche doch hoffentlich wenigstens im Besitz eines gültigen Fischereischeines mit entsprechender Prüfung sind, dann bin ich dafür dass zur Erhaltung der Fischereiberechtigung die Prüfung alle 5 oder 10 Jahre erneuert werden muss!

Oh gott was bei einigen am Wasser abgehen muss, ist ja echt entsetzlich sowas... #d

Gruß #h


----------



## antonio (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teil der Szene*

mir ist kein fischereigesetz/fischereiverordnung bekannt wo das drin steht(es mag ja das eine oder andere geben wo es drin steht).
wenn dann gibt es solche bestimmungen höchstens noch in einigen gewässerordnungen.
aber selbst wenn ich dort mit drilling angle, komme ich mit dem gesetz nicht in konflikt.

antonio


----------



## antonio (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teil der Szene*



kleinerStichling schrieb:


> Oh man dann solltet ihr euch mal schlau machen bzw. eure Prüfung ablegen oder wiederholen!
> Nur mal zwei Auszüge als Beipiele (es gibt zig andere):
> 
> 
> ...



das sind gewässerordnungen und keine gesetze.

antonio


----------



## kleinerStichling (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teil der Szene*

Typisch deutsch! Solange Lücken suchen bis keine mehr da sind und sich dann über zuviel Bürokratie beschweren #q

Es ist und bleibt verboten! Und das ist gut so!


----------



## antonio (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teil der Szene*



kleinerStichling schrieb:


> Typisch deutsch! Solange Lücken suchen bis keine mehr da sind und sich dann über zuviel Bürokratie beschweren #q
> 
> Es ist und bleibt verboten! Und das ist gut so!



das ist nicht lücken suchen das ist einfach so.
und wenn ich gegen eine gewässerordnung verstoße, verstoße ich noch lange nicht gegen das fischereigesetz.
das muß man eben trennen.
zeige mir ein gesetz wo drinsteht daß es verboten ist.
ich könnte dir jetzt etliche gewässerordnungen präsentieren wo es nicht verboten ist.

antonio


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teil der Szene*



Spaltkarpfen schrieb:


> Da könntet ihr eigentlich auch mal euren Ferkelfahnder bestellen...



Soviel zur Szenesprache: Sprachliche Irrtümer können gefährliche Folgen haben. ^^


----------



## Case (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teil der Szene*

Das sind typische " Ehrencodexes" der Szene. Möglicherweise auch an manchen Gewässern verboten ( Gewässerordnung). 

Aber selbst wenn ich nen Drilling an mein Haarvorfach binde, und die Karpfenszene Mordio schreit, niemand kann mir das an meinen Gewässern verbieten.

Unter anderem wegen solcher Codexes halte ich mich von Szenen fern.

Case


----------



## diemai (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teil der Szene*

..................man könnte vom Drilling ja zwei Spitzen abkneifen oder nach innen einbiegen , ...Haupsache , die Kartoffel hält den Wurf aus |supergri!

Ich finde das immer wieder befremdlich , ehrlich gesagt eigentlich zum Kotzen , immer wieder dieses verdammte Wort mit "V" lesen zu müssen , ........ein typisch deutsches Phänomen anscheinend( nach "Mama" wohl das zweite Wort , welches der blutjunge Germane lernen tut) , ...bin auch viel auf englischsprachigen Seiten unterwegs , ........den Usern dort liegt es anscheinend recht fern , andere Leute unbedingt zurechtweisen zu müssen , ....echt wohltuend !

                            Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## vermesser (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teil der Szene*



kleinerStichling schrieb:


> Oh man dann solltet ihr euch mal schlau machen bzw. eure Prüfung ablegen oder wiederholen!
> 
> Wenn ich sowas von Anglern lese, welche doch hoffentlich wenigstens im Besitz eines gültigen Fischereischeines mit entsprechender Prüfung sind, dann bin ich dafür dass zur Erhaltung der Fischereiberechtigung die Prüfung alle 5 oder 10 Jahre erneuert werden muss!
> 
> ...



Was Du hier einstellst, sind GewässerORDNUNGEN, keine Gesetze. Was jeder Pächter, wie die Landesanglerverbände tun, ist für deren Gewässer verbindlich, aber nicht für Gewässer von Fischern beispielsweise, es sei denn, sie verbieten es explizit auf ihren Angelkarten oder es steht in irgendeinem landesweit gültigen Gesetz oder Ordnung. Und das tut es eben nicht immer. Ich würde mich nicht so weit aus dem Fenster lehnen, wie Du es tust und dazu noch Leuten unterstellen, sie würden sich nicht schlau machen. Genau die Leute haben sich nämlich in den Fall deutlich besser als Du informiert |supergri !! Halt mal den Ball flach und stell hier nicht Deine Auffassung als allgemeingültig da.

Und was bei "einigen am Wasser abgeht" geht Dich mal gar nix an, egal ob innerhalb oder außerhalb des rechtlichen Rahmens.


----------



## Spaltkarpfen (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teil der Szene*

Das ist wohl alles richtig, man kann nur für sich selbst sprechen, wenn es keine gesetzlichen Regelungen gibt.

Angeln ist jedoch für einige Menschen auch Kultur. Diese ist durch die Lokalität, die Geschichte und durch gesellschaftlichen Einflüsse geprägt bzw. entsteht erst dadurch. Regeln und Gesetze fallen auch darunter, seien sie nun Bestandteil einer Verfassung oder unausgesprochen am Esstisch der Familie entstanden.

Je nach Background ergeben sich gewisse Verhaltensweisen, die nicht immer der Logik, der Ratio, einem Pragmatismus oder etwa einem Paragraphen folgen, sondern überliefert und angenommen wurden. 

Klar kann man das auch in Frage stellen! Leider bedeutet das nicht zwangsläufig, dass man selbst die richtige Antwort darauf hat.

Das wäre so mein Ansatz zur Erklärung, warum ich wahrscheinlich lieber an einem 'Bangstick' lecken würde, als denn auf die Idee käme, mit Drillingen auf Karpfen zu angeln.

#h


----------



## vermesser (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teil der Szene*

Nur um das klarzustellen, ich angel nicht mit Drilling auf Karpfen!! Warum auch, Haarvorfach is bequemer!!


----------



## antonio (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teil der Szene*

wer es nun macht oder nicht ist doch völlig wumpe.
jeder wie er will.
bei anderen fischen regt sich auch kein schw...... über drillinge auf.

antonio


----------



## angler1996 (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teil der Szene*

Hallo Jungs, Antonio
sorry,nur macht doch bitte für die Sache mit nem Haken was eigenes
Ich fand die Darlegungen zur "Szene" wirklich gut, danke
Gruß A.


----------



## Spaltkarpfen (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teil der Szene*



> ...bin auch viel auf englischsprachigen Seiten unterwegs , ........den  Usern dort liegt es anscheinend recht fern , andere Leute unbedingt  zurechtweisen zu müssen , ....echt wohltuend !



Hallo DieMai,

wenn du dort mal z.B. zart anfragen würdest, ob du mit Drillingen zum Karpfenangeln mitkommen dürftest, würdest du wahrscheinlich gevierteilt, denn gerade die Briten reiten gern auf Prinzipien herum, die jeder Logik widersprechen, bzw. Bigotterie zum guten Ton gehört. (Das ist keine Kritik meinerseits, sondern dies hat auch gewisse Ursprünge und man gewöhnt sich auch an sowas, ich zumindest nach fast 8 Jahren Residenz im englischen Sprachraum)

Es kommt also immer drauf an, wo man mit welcher Meinung aufschlägt.

Dennoch weiß ich ganz gut, was du meinst!#h:m


----------



## Spaltkarpfen (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teil der Szene*



> Nur um das klarzustellen, ich angel nicht mit Drilling auf Karpfen!! Warum auch, Haarvorfach is bequemer!!


Warum steigst du dann so beherzt in Gesetzes- und Prinzipiendebatten ein? Dann kannste ja auch den lieben Gott nen guten Mann sein lassen, es sei denn, es geht wieder mal ums Prinzip ansich.

Zur Szenedebatte:

Die lokale Szene unterscheidet sich von der medial wahrgenommenen Szene lediglich dadurch, das diese durch den Kommerz angetrieben wird. Das wiederum prägt die Lokale Szene in punkto Tackle retour ...etc. Das ist z.B. typisch für die deutsche Szene, gilt aber für die britische heutzutage umso mehr. Geld und Status.


----------



## vermesser (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teil der Szene*



Spaltkarpfen schrieb:


> Warum steigst du dann so beherzt in Gesetzes- und Prinzipiendebatten ein?



Weil mich dieses beherzte Behaupten von gefährlichem Halb- und Unwissen, getarnt als Tatsache, in diesem (und auch anderen Foren) einfach nervt.

So, und nu Schluß mit OT :m !


----------



## Case (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teil der Szene*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs, Antonio
> sorry,nur macht doch bitte für die Sache mit nem Haken was eigenes
> Ich fand die Darlegungen zur "Szene" wirklich gut, danke
> Gruß A.



Der Haken Hat Durchaus was mit der Szene zu tun. Du musst dich an, von der *Szene* aufgestellte, Regeln halten, bist praktisch im Gruppenzwang. Das betrifft aber nicht nur rein moralische Gesichtspunkte. Schon allein Deine Ausrüstung ist irgendwie vorgegeben. 

Wennn ich den 14jährigen Jüngling sehe, der zum ersten Mal mit seinen Kumpels zum Karpfenangeln kommt.....Ausrüstung für mindestens nen 1000er. Dazu noch Karpfenklamotten. Er ist gezwungen, das zu haben. Sonst gehört er nicht dazu.

Ich beobachte die Karpfenszene schon, seit sie bei uns existent ist. Nette Leute, die mich ab und zu zu nem Kaffee einladen, wenn ich vorbeikomm. Aber es ist ein ständiges Wettrüsten untereinander. Wer da nicht mithalten kann, ist raus. 

Ich angel auch nicht mit Drillingen auf Karpfen, aber ich *dürfte* es.|supergri

Case


----------



## Spaltkarpfen (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teil der Szene*

Aha! Ihr beiden reitet auf Prinzipien, aber egal #h

http://briggangling.blogspot.de/2011/03/self-confessed-tackle-tart.html
Hier mal ein typisches Beispiel der englischen Szene, hier ausnahmsweise mal Hecht und nicht Karpfen.

Es tauchen die Begriffe 'code of conduct' und 'tackle tart' auf, man uniformiert sich gerne bis zur Lächerlichkeit etc. 

Der merkwürdig aussehende Onkel füttert aber gern die putzigen Rotkehlchen am Ufer!


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teil der Szene*

Szenen jeglicher Art wären keine Szenen, wenn sie nicht dazu neigen würden ihre "Grenzen" dicht zu machen und sich von anderen Gruppen abzugrenzen. Das gilt für Musikmilieus, Sportmilieus und auch Angelmilieus.

Dass man sich durch bestimmte Kleidung, Verhaltensweisen, Sprache und Werte von anderen abgrenzt ist erst einmal weder gut noch schlecht. Innerhalb der Szene versteht man sich dafür um so besser. "Außenseiter" wie Kartoffel-Horst kann man leicht meiden, da man ihn leicht von den eigenen Leuten unterscheiden kann und er sich aus 100 Metern durch sein Auftreten schon von selbst disqualifiziert. So kommt man praktischerweise erst gar nicht mit möglichen gegensätzigen Ansichten wie Verwertungsgedanken miteinander in Konflikt.

Was meinen Weg als Jungangler von Gleichaltrigen getrennt hat, die sich zur "Szene" hingezogen fühlen, war vor allem mangelndes Geld. Ich konnte mir die Ausrüstung einfach nicht leisten und wurde so automatisch abgehängt. 

Die Jungs und ich entwickelten sich in völlig verschiedene Richtungen, da sie ihre gesamte Kohle in Tackle und Futter investierten und schon bald weg vom Vereinsgewässer (Boilieverbot, höchstens 1 Liter Anfutter) hin zu Carphunterfreundlichen Gewässern zogen, um den Rekordfisch XYZ zu fangen (diesen einen Fisch gab´s wirklich!). Dort trafen sie auf ihre Vorbilder aus "der Szene" und bald war man unter sich.

Ich stippte derweil meine Weißfische, ging mit Wurm auf Barsch oder stellte den Döbeln am Bach nach. Als ich dann meine Angelprüfung bestanden hatte freute ich mich endlich auf Raubfisch angeln zu dürfen, die Jungs freuten sich allein Nachtangeln zu gehen.
Gelegentlich traf man sich mal zufällig auf der Straße und kam natürlich schnell aufs Angeln zu sprechen. Tatsächlich geht es bei Ihnen nicht nur um´s Fische fangen, sondern auch darum mit den anderen mitzuhalten. Der eigene Status stieg, je mehr und dickere Fische man fing, je mehr Nächte man am Wasser verbrachte, je mehr Geld man investierte und je mehr man seinen großen Vorbildern aus der Szene glich, zu denen man langsam Kontakt aufbaute.
Ich fand´s verrückt, sie verrückt aber geil und so ging man wieder getrennte Wege.

Die richtige Szene ist für mich ein verschworener Haufen Karpfenfreaks, die ihre volle Energie in den Großfisch stecken. Der harte Kern der Karpfenangler sozusagen, die Stur ihre 20er Knödel anbieten, auch wenn die Schleien noch so lieb gucken.

Man kann sich ohne weiteres den modernen Techniken der Karpfenangelei bedienen ohne zur Szene zu gehören. Und genau das versuche ich den Kids klar zu machen, wenn sie an den Lippen eines Szenegurus kleben, der ihnen seine Marke verkaufen will.


----------



## diemai (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teil der Szene*

@ Spaltkarpfen

.......ich bezog mich auf englischsprachige Seiten , keine britischen !

Wenn die europäische Karpfenszene wüßte , wie die Amis und Aussies mit den geliebten Karpfen umspringen , würden die vor Empörung 'n Herzkasper bekommen , .......'n Drillingshaken in'ner Kartoffel ist'n Bonsche dagegen |supergri!

Die werden dort einfach als Landplage gesehen , die die einheimischen Arten verdrängt !

Die Ami's ballern mit allem , was sie haben , auf Karpfen und die Jungs aus Down Under werfen gehakte Karpfen gerne einfach an's Ufer für die Dingos , ........und sie fangen teilweise viele Karpfen , überwiegend als Beifang auf Wobbler auf einheimische Raubfische , gezielt beangeln tut sie dort kaum jemand .

Ja , die Karpfen nehmen dort auch sehr gerne Kunstköder , ......ich vermute einfach aus immenser Nahrungskonkurenz , ......es gibt einfach zu viele davon !



@ Ronny Kohlmann

Deine neue Signatur mit dem "bangstick" find' ich voll 
geil , .......passt ja auch so schön zum Titel über'm Avatar :m!


Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## DerSpanier (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teil der Szene*

Hier unten am Ebro ist es viel schlimmer... vorallem mit dem neid...


----------



## Spaltkarpfen (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teil der Szene*



> die Jungs aus Down Under werfen gehakte Karpfen gerne einfach an's Ufer für die Dingos


ist so, machen aber auch nicht alle. War dort 2003 -2004 wohnhaft und habe sehr viel gefischt, meist mit Leuten, die keine Fische an Land werfen, egal welche Spezies. Ich war allerdings im Westen, da ist die Karpfenplage nicht so krass, obwohl es auch recht viele gibt.


----------



## diemai (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teil der Szene*



Spaltkarpfen schrieb:


> ist so, machen aber auch nicht alle. War dort 2003 -2004 wohnhaft und habe sehr viel gefischt, meist mit Leuten, die keine Fische an Land werfen, egal welche Spezies. Ich war allerdings im Westen, da ist die Karpfenplage nicht so krass, obwohl es auch recht viele gibt.


 
..............würd' mich aber auch extrem nerven , bei 9 von 10 Bissen irgendwelche vermeindliche  "Schrottfische" 'ranzukriegen , ......und selektiv angeln ist anscheinend nicht möglich , weil die da wohl bald auf alles Mögliche beißen , wie man mir sagte(wahr selber noch nicht dort) !

Tja , .....eben nicht jeder mag Karpfen , ......ob mit "Szene" oder ohne|supergri !

                            Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teil der Szene*

Mal ganz allgemein zu "Szenen".

Solange die Angehörigen einer Szene niemand anderen über Gebühr stören oder gar Schaden anrichten, ist dagegen überhaupt nichts einzuwenden.

Gehen die Aktivitäten einer Szene zu Lasten anderer, oder der Natur, ist dies nicht akzeptabel.

Oft ist es aber so, dass eine Szene nicht homogen handelt, sondern in sich wiederum Extreme entwickeln. Und so kann u.U. die große Masse einer an sich vernünftigen Szene durch die Auswüchse einiger Extremer komplett in Verruf kommen.

Da wäre es dann Aufgabe der Mehrheit dieser Szene, sich deutlich von den Extremen zu distanzieren, ja sogar auf diese aktiv einzuwirken. Tun sie dies nicht, möchte ich einer solchen Szene nicht zugeordnet werden.


----------



## Allrounder27 (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teil der Szene*

Und da haben wir das Problem. Ich werde den Teufel tun und gegen meine „eigenen Leute“ aufbegehren. Es gibt schon genug die was gegen Karpfenangler haben.


  Nun ist hier leider Ursache und Wirkung nicht ganz eindeutig. Auf der einen Seite finde ich diverses zwar übertrieben und dieses ganzen Kinder, die kein Rotauge fangen können, oder mit dem Einsatz einer Markerrute überfordert sind, gehen mir auch auf die Nerven. Dieses mit Fischen angeben, das nurnoch 40iger zählen und dieses ewige Geschummel und Gelüge nervt mich ebenfalls.


  Ich ziehe meine Konsequenz und halte mich sehr bedeckt. Ich wüsste nun nicht, warum ich gegen die Szene angehen sollte. Und vor allem wie…


  Um das Thema aufzugreifen, das die Karpfenszene schon oft genug anstösst. Wie gesagt, ich weiss nicht wo da die Ursache und Wirkung liegen. Ich kenne zwar den einen oder anderen Spezialisten, welche regelrechte „Ärgermagneten“ sind und andauern irgendwo Stunk haben, aber andererseits sind die Karpfenangler bei einem gewissen Verband und diversen Kochtopfanglern nicht erwünscht. Oftmals ist Neid doch ein Faktor, der nicht gerne zugegeben wird.


  Und genau deswegen finde ich manche Typen wiederrum geil, die durch ihr proletenhaftes Auftreten die Verbandsbesserwisser und Kochtopf-niemalszurücksetzer-Angler durch Bloße Anwesenheit verärgern und in Rage versetzen sowie auf deren Regeln (die oftmals nur gemacht wurden, um die Specimenhunter zu benachteiligen) schei**en.


  Bin also geteilter Meinung. Über einige Aktionen oder Personen kann ich durchaus schmunzeln und finde sie, oder deren Aktionen teilweise geil. Allerdings himmel ich niemanden an, oder kaufe alles wo Name XYZ draufsteht.

  Und wenn man als Szene mit der Anglerschaft den großen Überbegriff nimmt. Ich denke, dass die ganzen Kochtopfangler die an Molen und Küsten rumstehen, ihr Bier in der Öffentlichkeit saufen, Angeln um das Geld für die Angelsachen wieder reinzuholen und alles abkloppen, was vorbeischwimmt das Bild eher negativ prägen. 



Die Fischgeierei am Forellensee und das teilweise asoziale Verhalten verbessert das Bild der Angler auch nicht grade.


  Der Nichtangler ist von einem Karpfenangler beeindruckt, dessen Camp aufgeräumt ist, er vernünftig gekleidet ist (keine verschwitzten Unterhemden mit Plauze in der Öffentlichkeit) und das wohl der Fische einen hohen Stellenwert hat und belächelt den Kochtopfangler mit seinem 15 Euro Teleknüppel und Eimer voller 5.0er Bier Büchsen in der Öffentlichkeit.

  Das ist nur leider bei denen „ganz oben“ noch nicht angekommen und wird auch nie ankommen.


  Von daher kann ich mich zwar mit der heutigen Karpfenszene nicht so identifizieren, aber nichts liegt mir ferner als dagegen etwas zu unternehmen. Das sollen Verbandsbesserwisser oder sonstige Gutmenschen machen. Dafür ist mir meine Zeit zu schade und ich geh lieber angeln.


----------



## Ralle 24 (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teil der Szene*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Und da haben wir das Problem. Ich werde den Teufel tun und gegen meine „eigenen Leute“ aufbegehren. Es gibt schon genug die was gegen Karpfenangler haben.
> 
> .......
> 
> ...



Das blöde ist nur, dass Du damit den Verbandsbesserwissern und Gutmenschen das Feld überlässt und Dich davon abhängig machst, was die entscheiden. Und wie lange Du dann noch mit Freude angeln gehen kannst, ist mehr als fraglich.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teil der Szene*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Und da haben wir das Problem. Ich werde den Teufel tun und gegen meine „eigenen Leute“ aufbegehren.


Schon so unter Gruppenzwang, oder besser gesagt "Szenezwang"??



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Es gibt schon genug die was gegen Karpfenangler haben.


Richtig - dann frag dich mal warum!



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Ich ziehe meine Konsequenz und halte mich sehr bedeckt. Ich wüsste nun nicht, warum ich gegen die Szene angehen sollte. Und vor allem wie…


 Es ist einfacher als du denkst.



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> aber andererseits sind die Karpfenangler bei einem gewissen Verband und diversen Kochtopfanglern nicht erwünscht.


Wären sie ich nenne aber nur mal ein paar Stichpunkte die dagenen sprechen:
- Gewässer abspannen;
- Boilies "verklappen;
- in einen Verein eintreten nur um am Gewässer fischen zu dürfen, aber nicht am Vereinsleben teilnehmen;
- "ihr" Futterplatz

Sicher sind das jetzt nur wenige Stichpunkte und sind auch sehr allgemein, aber doch wahr und berechtigt.

Und nur die wenigsten Karpfenanger bekommen ihren Arsch von der Liege hoch und zeigen sich in der Öffentlichkeit bzw. im Vereinsleben. Da ist die Angst doch viel zu groß das die Konkurenz sieht wo man fischen geht.



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Oftmals ist Neid doch ein Faktor, der nicht gerne zugegeben wird.


 Mag sein - eine größere Rolle spielt das "heimliche". Das ist viel schwerwiegender das alles so verdeckt wie möglich abgehen muß.
DAS erzeugt aus Unwissenheit der anderen Neid und Mißgunst. Wenn man andere an "seiner Sache" teilhaben lässt klappt das auch und man hat "freie Bahn". 




Allrounder27 schrieb:


> sowie auf deren Regeln (die oftmals nur gemacht wurden, um die Specimenhunter zu benachteiligen) schei**en.


 Vergleiche bitte niemals einen _Specimenhunter_ mit einem Karpfenangler - die erstgenannten sind so Leute wie die Specimen Hunting Group Dortmund die durch ihre Vielseitigkeit auftrumpfen. 
Die andere "Partei" kennen wir ja...



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Der Nichtangler ist von einem Karpfenangler beeindruckt, dessen Camp aufgeräumt ist


 Beeindruckt??? Ne, nie und nimmer, außer von unserer Idiotie soviel Zeug mit ans Wasser zu schleppen. Der erklärt uns für bekloppt!!!!



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Von daher kann ich mich zwar mit der heutigen Karpfenszene nicht so identifizieren


Doch, machst du aber - genauso wie wir alle. Nur mit dem unterschied das du resignierst vor dem Chaos. Siehe den 3. Satz den ich von dir zitiert habe.



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Ich kenne zwar den einen oder anderen Spezialisten, welche regelrechte „Ärgermagneten“ sind und andauern irgendwo Stunk haben


Und genau die würde ich nicht mehr "kennen" wollen, würde mich von ihnen fernhalten und auch nicht mehr über die und mit ihnen reden.
Und wenn es sein muß, auch dafür Sorgen das sie nicht mehr an dem Gewässer fischen dürfen wo sie den Ärger machen.
*
Wer Regeln bricht und sich ständig wie die Axt im Walde (sprich unkameradschaftlich) benimmt, muß halt mit Konsequenzen rechnen...*


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teil der Szene*

Nachdem ich die ganzen Ergüsse gelesen habe, wird mir wieder bewusst, wie recht ich mit meinem Posting auf der ersten Seite hatte:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3631288&postcount=5



> Szene ist ein sehr schwammiger Begriff - wenn schon, wäre zumindest der Plural angebracht:
> Szenen.....
> 
> Denn "die eine Karpfenszene" gibt es ja nicht, das ist eine duchaus zersplitterte "Szenelandschaft"......



Wie man an der Diskussion sehen kann, gibt es ja seeehr unterschiedliche Ansichten, was/wer jetzt genau die angesprochene "Szene" sein soll....


Und wenn ich dann noch sehe, wie man sich seitenlang über die Geschichte mit dem Drilling ereifert, und dabei scheinbar dann "vergessen" hat zu lesen, dass es da um die Zeit vor 30/40 Jahren ging, nun ja, ist halt so..


> Wir wären dann heute immer noch mit Glasfaserrute, 40er Mono und ner Kartoffel am Drilling auf Karpfen angeln - war mal "das Geheimrezept" *als vor 40 Jahren die Szene noch keine Szene war*, sondern es nur Spezialisten gab....



Sieht man jedoch, wie sich hier die Leute "bekriegen", wundert mich vieles nicht mehr...

Gilt ja aber beileibe nicht nur fürs Karpfenangeln, nur ists an dem Beispiel wieder mal schon explizit zu sehen, wie wenig eine Gruppe die andern in Ruhe lassen wollen oder können..

Wer Karpfen essen will, soll sie mitnehmen - wer nicht zurücksetzen - um mehr gehts doch nicht, alles andere sind daraus folgende Auswüchse (beider Seiten)..

Und weder haben Carphantas das Recht Gewässer abzuspannen und zu reservieren, noch haben andere Angler das Recht, die Jungs von ihren Plätzen vertreiben zu wollen..

Etwas mehr Ruhe und Gelassenheit auf allen Seiten wäre der ganzen Sache sicherlich förderlicher als das sinnlose aufeinanderrumhacken - wie man  an vielen Dingen (auch und gerade) in Vereinen und Verbänden aktuell sieht, scheint dies aber leider das zweite Hobby (bei einigen wohl auch das erste ) zu sein - leider........


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teil der Szene*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Etwas mehr Ruhe und Gelassenheit auf allen Seiten wäre der ganzen Sache sicherlich förderlicher als das sinnlose aufeinanderrumhacken - wie man  an vielen Dingen (auch und gerade) in Vereinen und Verbänden aktuell sieht, scheint dies aber leider das zweite Hobby (bei einigen wohl auch das erste ) zu sein - leider........



Da gebe ich dir vollkommen recht... _WENN_ sich auch nur ein paar der Szenegrößen und z.Bsp. 50% alles "Carphunter" im Verein (oder Verband) betätigen würden hätten wir vllt. viel "schönere" Angegesetze, Verordnungen bzw. Regeln und ein paar Betonköpfe wären schon zum Angeln ans Ende der Welt geschickt worden.
Ein paar haben es ja schon vorgemacht, ich hoffe es werden noch ein paar mehr.

Aber leider finden es viele immer noch wichtiger sich Tagelang im Camp irgendwo am Seeufer zu verstecken als auch nur mal einen Tag bei einer Vereinsveranstaltung aktiv zu werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teil der Szene*

Eben nicht_ WENN_ irgendwas - und zwar auf beiden Seiten nicht.

Schon dieser Ansatz, man MÜSSE dies oder jenes tun um überhaupt mitmachen zu dürfen (und da gehts ja nie ums Angeln, meist nur um Verbote), verleidet so vielen Anglern die Vereine und Verbände..

Kein Wunder, dass die meisten Vereine/Verbände unter Nachwuchsmangel zu leiden haben, und sich diese ihren  Freiraum dann woanders suchen..

Das von über 1,5 Millionen Anglern in Deutschland (Tages/Jahreskarten, Mitgliedschaften) real keine 500.000 mehr organisiert sind (Doppelmitgliedschaften), sollte jedem zu denken geben..

Und wer da immer die Schuld nur bei den andern sucht, braucht sich über weiter zurückgehende Akzeptanz nicht wundern - weder Vereine/Verbände, noch Carphantas...


----------



## meckpomm (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teil der Szene*

Moin,

wer von den hier Vertretenen ist denn überhaupt Karpfenangler, also wirklich auch Teil der hier kritisierten Szene? Einige tauchen eigentlich nur bei der Möglichkeit auf, Karpfenangler pauschal anzupragern... Es gibt doch zu jeder Szene auch eine Anti-Szene. Und die scheint sich hier eingerichtet zu haben.

Zudem bringt ihr da etwas durcheinander: Das Individuum als Beteiligter an der Szene und die Szene als Gesamtheit. Ihr hackt auf individuellen Eigenschaften des Einzelnen rum und schiebt es auf die Szene. Wer kennt denn überhaupt einen der kritisierten wie Döner etc. persönlich? Als Querschnitt der Gesellschaft wird es auch Vorbestrafte geben, die Karpfen angeln, Selbstdarsteller, Alkoholkranke, aber auch Managern. Dennoch ist besteht die Szene nicht pauschal vorbestraften, besoffenen Managern, die sich gerne selbst darstellen, sondern die Szene vereint Leute mit gleichen Interesse, hier: die, die auch Karpfen angeln. Genauso kann man auch dieser Beitrag keinen Meinungsquerschnitt und auch keine Verallgemeinerung des AB ziehen, auch wenn sich einige das vielleicht wünschen.

Gruß
Rene


----------



## Allrounder27 (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teil der Szene*

@ Ralle. Du hast das mit dem Ursache Wirkungsprinzip nicht verstanden. Ich weiss eben nicht, ob sich manche Karpfenangler benehmen wie die Axt im Walde WEGEN den ganzen Regeln, oder ob die Regeln wegen des Verhaltens kommen. Ich denke das viele Regeln auch wegen Neid entstehen. Somit relativiert sich das Verhalten.


  Weiterhin unterstellst du mir, das ich eine pauschale Verteidigungsposition einnehme. Das ist auch nicht richtig. Im Gegenteil, ich nehme keine Angriffsposition ein. Das machen schon genug Angler.


  Und wie wir Angler wahrgenommen werde… Es steht wohl außer Zweifel, das wir Angler in Deutschland den Ruf der Biersaufenden Kochtopfangler haben, die weder Benehmen noch höherwertige Schulabschlüsse besitzen. Das kommt jedenfalls immer wieder durch, wenn ich mit Nichtanglern über unser Hobby Rede und es tut mir jedesmal in der Magengegend weh…Ist aber leider die bittere Wahrheit und da würde ich mich mal interessieren, wo das herkommt.


  Der Karpfenangler, der irgendwo im Unterholz sitzt wird eben nicht wahrgenommen. Und wenn ich mal an der Küste, in Häfen oder Molen langlaufe dann schäme ich mich für meine Angelkollegen, die da am Ufer stehen und…siehe Szenario in meinem vorherigen Post…


  @ Asphaltmonster
  Ich stimme dir bei den genannten Punkten wie See abspannen sofort zu (das sich jemand wie du, der „Rattenfalle, nö Futterkorb“ in der Signatur hat über das Anfüttern von Boilies aufregt, ist auch mal wieder a) typisch Deutsch und b) lächerlich), aber in einem richtigen Angelverein (mit e.v. hinter dem Namen) hätte ich auch keine Lust auf Hauptversammlungen oder Vereinsarbeit. Da haben dann wieder die Rentner und Nörgler das Sagen, die nur 2x im Jahr für 0,5-2 Stunden ans Wasser kommen. Als Jungangler (also alles unter 50) wird man dort sowieso nicht ernst genommen. C&R ist für die „Alte Garde“ sowieso strengstens verboten und alles, womit die anderen Fische fangen auch.


  Sind Karpfenangler keine Specimenhunter? Ist der Karpfen nun davon ausgeschlossen? Die SHGD kenne ich auch und finde die Typen sehr geil, sie bekommen von mir höchsten Respekt, brauchst das also nicht in jedem Post in diesem Thread zu erwähnen. 



  Zu deinen letzten Aussagen. Bist du auch so ein An********rtyp? Mir liegt das nicht, ich lasse andere in Ruhe und möchte auch von anderen meine Ruhe haben. Wenn das nicht der Fall ist, dann kläre ich das an Ort und Stelle und gut ist. Nichts ist widerlicher als solche Typen, die nicht den Mut haben am Wasser mal ein Problem anzusprechen und dann hinterhältig im Rücken der Leute Politik gegen sie betreiben. DAS ist nämlich genau das, was uns Angler in Deutschland so schön spaltet, obwohl es gar nicht mal so wenig von uns gibt.



@ Thomas9904 „Nachdem ich die ganzen Ergüsse gelesen habe, wird mir wieder bewusst, wie recht ich mit meinem Posting auf der ersten Seite hatte:“


  Du bist schon nen guter  Und das meine ich völlig Ironiefrei J deinem weiteren Posting stimme ich voll und ganz zu, dieses ständige aufeinander rumhacken ist tödlich für den Angelsport!


  Nochmals zu dem zwanghaften engagieren, was Asphaltmonster eingebracht hat. Es gibt halt auch Leute die in zig Vereinen sind und die noch ein Privatleben (evtl. Familie, evtl. 60h Job haben). Warum sollen diese Typen dann ihre spärliche Freizeit mit Menschen verbringen, die sie nicht kennen und die teilweise etwas gegen sie haben, statt mit Freunden oder Familie das Hobby auszuleben und sein Leben zu genissen?


  Diese Vereinsleben sind auch teilweise völlig außer Kontrolle geraten. Mal zusammen schnacken und am Wasser sitzen, oder ein Vereinsangeln ist ja schön und gut, aber muss man den Verein wirklich zu seinem Lebensmittelpunkt machen?


  Ich habe einen in einer kleineren Gemeinschaft, der so denkt. Verein, Verein und nochmals Verein, der Rest ist egal. Wenn ich mein leben mit Jemandem tauschen müsste, dann würde ich sein Leben als letztes wählen. Er hat nämlich nichts anderes als den Verein. Und auf solche Typen, die da jämmerlich auf Zweitfamilie machen (müssen) haben die meisten Karpfenangler (Menschen im jungen Alter, mit Freunden, Freundinnen, Jobs, Schule, Studium, Nebenberuf, was auch immer) eben absolut keine Lust.


  @ Meckpomm, ich bin Karpfenangler und wenn du mein erstes Posting gelesen hast dann wohl auch recht dicht dran an der Szene…


----------



## Allrounder27 (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teil der Szene*

@ Meckpomm, genau so siehts aus!
Von den Karpfenanglern fallen halt einige etwas mehr auf. Manche fühlen sich durch das bloße Auftreten von einigen schon auf den Schlips getreten. Ich kann darüber schmunzeln und fühle mich nicht im geringsten verärgert.

Ich glaube hier kommen unweigerlich die Punkte, Zufriedenheit mit dem eigenen Leben, Selbstwertgefühl und Selbstbewusstsein, sowei Neid ins Spiel, wo sich leider sehr viele Angelkollegen immer wieder bis aufs peinlichste entblößen, es aber nicht einmal merken und schon gar nicht wahrhaben wollen...

Und manche fallen halt etwas mehr auf und sind präsenter. Das natürlich die Selbstdarsteller (die öfters anecken) mehr in der Öffentlichkeit stehen ist auch klar. Dieter Bohlen finden komischerweise alle geil, obowhl der auch nur sich selbst im Sinn hat und nur rumpoltert.

Worauf ich hinauswill, 10% der Karpfenangler bilden 90% des Bildes in der Öffentlichkeit. Leider sind die 10% oftmals Leute, welche leider Selbstdarsteller sind und nur sich im Kopf haben und auf das einhalten von Regeln, oder gutem Benehmen verzichten.

Ich gebe alles, um keinen anderen Menschen auf den Schlipps zu treten (ständige Futterplätze, See abspannen, Leute anpöbeln, Bier vor dem Zelt: sowas gibts bei mir nicht), bin aber in der Szene quasi nicht existent. Sowas sollte evtl. auch mal bedacht werden. Aber das würde die einfache schwarz-weiss Betrachtung leider unmöglich machen und mehr können viele leider nicht.


----------



## Ralle 24 (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teil der Szene*



meckpomm schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wer von den hier Vertretenen ist denn überhaupt Karpfenangler, also wirklich auch Teil der hier kritisierten Szene? Einige tauchen eigentlich nur bei der Möglichkeit auf, Karpfenangler pauschal anzupragern... Es gibt doch zu jeder Szene auch eine Anti-Szene. Und die scheint sich hier eingerichtet zu haben.
> 
> ...



Versuche doch wenigstens mal zu verstehen.

Wenn ich schreibe, dass eine Minderheit der Szene für deren schlechten Ruf verantwortlich ist, wo verallgemeinere ich dann?. Ich trenne dabei doch ganz bewusst.
Die Kritik an der Szene isgesamt richtet sich ausschließlich darauf, dass dort keine Selbstreinigungskräfte vorhanden sind.


----------



## Allrounder27 (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teil der Szene*

Ursprünglich ging es dem TE darum, wie man als Karpfenangler zur Karpfenszene steht. Für mich bedeutet das, dass jemand auch Karpfenangler sein muss, der sich hier zu Wort meldet. Ich schreibe auch nichts über andere Angelszenen, wo ich keine Einblicke zu habe.

Der gemeine Karpfenangler mit seiner teuren Ausrüstung und seinen -teilweise- guten Fängen wird immer Neider finden, die sein Hobby einschränken wollen. Völlig unabhängig vom Verhalten. Das relativiert dann auch so manche Aktionen.

Wie gesagt, es ging ursprünglich um die Szene, welche sich heute teilweise zur Facebook Generation gewandelt hat, die ihre 25iger Posten und als 40er beschreiben, aber mit einer Posenmontage völlig überfordert wären und eben nicht um die Karpfenanglerhasser, und wie sich die Karpfenangler dort beliebt machen könnte/sollte.

Das ist nichtmehr mein Fall uns als Konsequenz halte ich mich bedeckt. Nun kommen aber Stimmen, das ich was dagegen unternehmen sollte. Warum? Leben und Leben lassen. Ich schreibe Niemandem etwas vor, dafür gibts leider genug andere Angelkollegen. Auch habe ich nicht den Ansporn, in der Szene eine führende Persönlichkeit zu werden und alles zum guten zu wenden 

Es kann ja gerne ein Karpfenanglerhasserthread aufgemacht werden, denke aber das es dem TE hier eher um Meinungen von anderen Karpfenanglern zur aktuellen Situation ging und nicht, was nicht-Karpfenangler XYZ von den Karpfenanglern hält.


----------



## meckpomm (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teil der Szene*

Moin,


aber, wer soll die Ausreißer der Szene wie züchtigen? Soll ich als Einzelperson, als Karpfenangler und somit Beteiligter der Szene, losziehen und vermeindliche Frevler anprangern oder verprügeln. Soll das eine Szenegröße machen oder möchte das ein Außenstehender von euch tun? Dann soll also einem Karpfenangler das Angeln auf Karpfen, dem kleinsten gemeinsamen Nenner der Karpfenanglerszene, untersagt werden? Auf welcher Grundlage überhaupt? Welches Gesetz oder welche Gewässerordnung soll genutzt werden? Alles irgendwie realitätsfern.


Wie viele "gute Karpfenangler" kennst du überhaupt, Ralle24? Trittst du Karpfenanglern wirklich vorbehaltlos gegenüber? Oder ist jeder, der dich in der Ausübung deines Hobbies, der Schleppangelei (steht als bevorzugte Angelart neben Feederfischen in deinem Profil) stört, per se ein Störenfried? Was hast du denn als Moderator in einem Unterforum für Karpfenangeln bereits für die geforderten Selbstreinigungskräfte getan? Du wärst doch in einer geeigneten Position!


Hat sich überhaupt mal jemand aktuell angeschaut, wie bspw. aktuell in Karpfenanglerforen über die Entnahme und den Verzerr von Karpfen gesprochen wird? Am Wasser sieht es ähnlich aus. Da sind C&R-Diskussionen anders als hier, durchaus möglich. Da ist ganz viel in der Vergangenheit passiert. Vielleicht bzw. vielmehr mit Sicherheit, sind die Selbstreinigungskräfte (engagierte und kompetente User) hier in der Vergangenheit verloren gegangen. Schaut euch doch mal an, wie das Thema in dem angesprochenen 2. Forum diskutiert wurde!


Gruß
Rene


----------



## Ralle 24 (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teil der Szene*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Ursprünglich ging es dem TE darum, wie man als Karpfenangler zur Karpfenszene steht. Für mich bedeutet das, dass jemand auch Karpfenangler sein muss, der sich hier zu Wort meldet. Ich schreibe auch nichts über andere Angelszenen, wo ich keine Einblicke zu habe.
> 
> Hmm, das hab ich nirgendwo rauslesen können. Die Fragestellung war allgemein. Und woher weißt Du, wer Karpfenangler ist? Woher weißt Du, dass ich nicht auf Karpfen angle?
> Aber davon ab, auch ein Nicht-Karpfenangler bekommt jede Menge Einblicke in die Szene. Hier im Board und am Wasser. Und jeder erlebt positives wie negatives. Ergo hat auch jeder eine Meinung und kann die hier - natürlich im Rahmen der Boardregeln, frei äußern.
> ...



Karpfenhasserthreads würden geschlossen. Hier geht es nicht darum, eine ganze Gruppe zu verurteilen. Hier geht es darum, wer sich warum oder warum nicht zu dieser Szene dazugehörig fühlen möchte.

Ich möchte das nicht, aus den von mir beschriebenen Gründen.


----------



## Allrounder27 (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teil der Szene*

@ Meckpomm, 100% Zustimmung!
Hier kann ja jeder gerne mal versuchen, ein soziales, interagierendes Konstrukt wie eine Anglerszene in seine gewünschte Richtung zu lenken. Ich bin gespannt über die Erfahrung!

@ Ralle, ich fische selber ne Spinncombo für deutlich über Tausend Euro. Bin deswegen schon mehrmals blöd angemacht! Der Neid war offensichtlich! 

Ob Neid nun als Hauptgrund oder nicht, leider spielt dieses Thema unter deutschen Anglern eine große Rolle. Als Krönung fangen die Karpfenangler dann auch eher mehr und größere Fische, als der Aalangler mit seinen beiden Würmern an der Pose, der 200m weiter sitzt. Das ist ebenfals für manche Angler ein Problem.

Fehlverhalten wird man überall finden. Angler, die Gröndländerschwärme Plattmachen oder Schleppangler, die mir durch meine Schnüre fahren, besonders wenn dort das Schleppangeln verboten ist und der Angelkollegen in unter 90 cm Wassertiefe schleppt... Deswegen habe ich aber nichts gegen Schleppangler oder Mefo Angler (kann mich ja selber zu zählen)

Viele Kochtopfanler regen sich extrem über das C&R auf. Wo ist denn der Nachteil für Angler XYZ, wenn ich meinen Fisch wieder zurücksetze? Im schlimmsten Fall kann er ihn selber nochmal fangen.

Die Gründe gegen die Karpfenszene sind leider oftmals nicht grade rational. Wenn ein Karpfenangler sich so verhalten soll, das er bei gar niemandem Aneckt, dann muss er mir 20 Euro Teleknüppel für 3 Stunden am Tag los und darf auf garkeinen Fall etwas fangen.
Deshalb bezweifel ich auch, das eine Verhaltensänderung (wie sollen sie sich denn nun genau Verhalten? Bei zumindest einem Angler weiss ich, das die Leute durch seine Sonenbrille zutiefst provoziert werden. Ist das nicht ein bisschen zuviel Eingriff in die Persönlichkeitsrechte des Anglers XMYPZ, wenn man ihn auffordert, die Sonnenbrille abzunehmen?) etwas verändern würde. Ausserdem wäre es dann kein Karpfenangeln mehr, denn was bleibt vom selbigen, ohne C&R, Boilies und Nachtangeln?


----------



## Ralle 24 (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teil der Szene*



meckpomm schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> 
> aber, wer soll die Ausreißer der Szene wie züchtigen? Soll ich als Einzelperson, als Karpfenangler und somit Beteiligter der Szene, losziehen und vermeindliche Frevler anprangern oder verprügeln. Soll das eine Szenegröße machen oder möchte das ein Außenstehender von euch tun? Dann soll also einem Karpfenangler das Angeln auf Karpfen, dem kleinsten gemeinsamen Nenner der Karpfenanglerszene, untersagt werden? Auf welcher Grundlage überhaupt? Welches Gesetz oder welche Gewässerordnung soll genutzt werden? Alles irgendwie realitätsfern.
> ...



Man kann auch hier vernünftig über C&R diskutieren, aber eben nicht in jedem zweiten Thread. Im obigen Thread gibt es fast 4000 Antworten. Hat das von Dir angesprochene Forum auch eine solche Resonanz?


----------



## Ralle 24 (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teil der Szene*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Viele Kochtopfanler regen sich extrem über das C&R auf. Wo ist denn der Nachteil für Angler XYZ, wenn ich meinen Fisch wieder zurücksetze? Im schlimmsten Fall kann er ihn selber nochmal fangen.



Gut, dann auch nochmal für Dich.

Ich rege mich keinesfalls über C&R auf. Ich betreibe das weitestgehend selber, denn ich esse keinen Fisch. Ich mag ihn nicht.

Deshalb stell ich mich aber nicht hin und propagiere das lauthals ( hier jetzt mal als Ausnahme zur Argumentation). Denn genau das treibt die Angelgegner, sprich die Tierschützer, auf die Barrikaden. Und je lauter man schreit, um so munterer werden die. 

Und was mich wirklich aufregt ist, dass ich meine Fische vielerorts per Gewässerordnung, und in Bayern gar per Gesetz, nicht mehr zurücksetzen kann, ohne Gefahr zu laufen von irgendjemandem angezeigt zu werden. 

Und das haben wir nur und ausschließlich den C&R Predigern, bei den Karpfenanglern wie auch bei den Raubfischanglern, zu verdanken. 

Ist das denn so schwer zu verstehen?


----------



## Allrounder27 (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teil der Szene*

Dann müssen wir hier wohl erst einmal einen Verhaltenskatalog erstellen, an dem man den jeweiligen Karpfenangler dann in eine Schublade stecken soll.

Möchte nun keine c&r diskussion provozieren, darum geht es auch nicht. Nur soll ich bei anderen Themen aktiv werden und andere Angler ermahnen, aber ein Punkt der mich wirklich selber etwas angeht (c&r) soll ich so hinnehmen und nichts darüber sagen?

Das ist mal wirklich eine bigotte Haltung!

Ausserdem kann man darüber auch streiten, ob die Menschen etwas gegen das Zurücksetzen haben, oder nicht. Wenn man sich Verbandsmenschen oder "Naturschützer" anhört, dann sind die Antworten klar. In der breiten Masse der nichtangelnden Bevölkerung ist aber ein wieder schwimmen lassen höher angesehen, als ein Schlachtfest.


----------



## Allrounder27 (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teil der Szene*

@ Ralle

Komme aus einer anderen Region und bei uns siehts etwas anders aus. Sry, aber ich kenne mich nicht mit jeder Örtlichen Gegebenheit aus. Meine Meinung ist aber, das diese "Naturschützer" erst Ruhen werden, wenn der letzte Angler aufgegeben hat (und sich dann neue Ziele suchen, Mountainnbiker, Kletterer, Wanderer). Ich glaube nicht, das "appeasement" bei den Jungs und Mädels das richtige Mittel ist. Meiner Meinung nach eher Auge um Auge...

Was die "Naturschützer" auf die Barrikaden treibt, ist wenn man nicht genau macht, was sie wollen. So einfach ist es. Leider.

Weiterhin ist es keinesfalls mein Ziel, dich anzugreifen. Ein Angelkollege meinte mal leztens zu mir, das sich jeder den Schuh anzieht, der am besten passt...


----------



## stroffel (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teil der Szene*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Der gemeine Karpfenangler mit seiner teuren Ausrüstung und seinen -teilweise- guten Fängen wird immer Neider finden, die sein Hobby einschränken wollen.



Das seh ich völlig anders. Wieso sollte man wenn man z.B. den Fisch in der Küche verwertet auf einen 40er neidisch sein. Da fang ich doch lieber 1-2 Satzkarpfen. Das gibt zwar keine rekordverdächtigen Fotos aber ein lecker Mittagessen.
Vielleicht ist das Gefühl dass man Anglern, die einen Angeltag planen wie ein Kommandounternehmen sogar eher Mitleid als Neid.
Und wenn das Verhalten von Anglern dazu führt, dass Gewässerökologie oder Fischbestand gefährdet werden, dann sind angeordnete Einschränkungen das einzig richtige.
Allerdings ist das alles nichts was nur für Karpfenangler zutrifft. Wie schon erwähnt wurde gibt es ja überall Knallköppe.


----------



## Allrounder27 (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teil der Szene*

Wie ich schon schrieb, die "Gründe" gegen die Karpfenangler sind oftmals irrational und leider sind genug Leute Neidisch auf Specimenhunter, die von gute Fische von ihrere favorisierten Spezies fangen. 
Hab da leztens mit einem Karpfenangler drüber gesprochen. Der kommt aus so einer Ecke, wo überwiegend Kochtopfangler sind. Dort wird inzwischen mit allen Mitteln versucht, die Karpfenangler irgendwie rechtlich zu belangen. Mein Gesprächspartner kennt dort Kontrolleure und andere Angler, er meinte das dort Neid der treibende Faktor ist.


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teil der Szene*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Wie ich schon schrieb, die "Gründe" gegen die Karpfenangler sind oftmals irrational und leider sind genug Leute Neidisch auf Specimenhunter, die von gute Fische von ihrere favorisierten Spezies fangen.
> Hab da leztens mit einem Karpfenangler drüber gesprochen. Der kommt aus so einer Ecke, wo überwiegend Kochtopfangler sind. Dort wird inzwischen mit allen Mitteln versucht, die Karpfenangler irgendwie rechtlich zu belangen. Mein Gesprächspartner kennt dort Kontrolleure und andere Angler, er meinte das dort Neid der treibende Faktor ist.



Gut, es kann sein dass hier und da auch der Faktor Neid eine kleine Rolle spielt. Wenn, dann aber höchstens Vereinsintern.

Ich finde jedoch befremdlich, dass Du ausschließlich darauf herumreitest und auf das offensichtlich ungebührliche Verhalten *eines Teils* der Szene überhaupt nicht eingehst.

Denn nicht der Neid, sondern die extremen Übergriffe bringen die Szene in Verruf und führen zu immer mehr Verboten unter denen dann *alle* Angler zu leiden haben.


----------



## meckpomm (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teil der Szene*



> Wenn z.B. jemand dreimal schreibt, er habe in seinem 2-3 Ha Tümpel 50 Kg angefüttert, dann müsste der die entsprechenden Kommehtare bekommen und zwar grade aus der Szene.


 
Moin,

und wo wurde das gefragt? In einen Karpfenanglerforum? Ich kann mir schon die Reaktion dort vorstellen, aber die wird nicht dem entsprechen, dass es in deine Argumentation passt. Schau dir doch mal die antworten an, wenn jemand fragt, wie viel er füttern soll. Da kommen nie derartige Aussagen! Dazu gibt es auch Umfragen, wie viel ein Karpfenangler im Jahr verfüttert und wie viel Zeit er am Wasser verbringt. Wieso sollte ein Karpfenangler nicht auf maximaler Wurfentfernung oder sogar in weiterer Entfernung angeln dürfen, weil Schleppangeln erlaubt ist. Und die meisten Karpfenangler lassen völlig offen, was mit den Fischen passiert. Alle deine Beispiele schüren doch wieder Vorurteile! Vorbehaltslos ist deine Aussage nicht. Zudem solltest du mal deinen Blick erweitern, denn es gibt ganze Bundesländer, in denen Schleppangeln nicht erlaubt ist und es gibt nicht nur kleine Tümpel.  Die Szene ist nicht nur an deinen Gewässern.

Über die Auswüchse und was man dagegen tun kann, gab es doch schon Aktionen: 

Auf der anerkannten und ältesten deutschen Karpfenanglermesse in Braunfels im Winter 2010: http://www.north-carping.de/index.p...pfenmesse-braunfels-2010&catid=63:messen-2010
 (Fair Play beim Karpfenangeln)
oder die Arbeit des VDKACs zum Verhaltenskodex: 
http://www.vdkac.de/index.php?view=kodex

Im Kleinen, in Foren, am Wasser, im persönlichen Gespräch, in Szenemagazinen passiert viel mehr. Aber wenn man hier behauptet, dass es Selbstreinigungskräfte gar nicht gibt, dann ist das bewusst oder unbewusst falsch.

Gruß
Rene


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teil der Szene*

Rene, die beiden Beispiele (Fair play und Kodex) zeigen doch ausdrücklich, dass auch in der Szene die Probleme richtig erkannt wurden. Das hat aber noch lange nix mit Selbstreinigungskräften zu tun.

Die entstehen erst, wenn das Ganze auch in der Öffentlichkeit gelebt wird. Und auch das AB ist ein kleiner Teil der Öffentlichkeit. Es ist doch völlig wumpe, in welchen Foren sich Mißstände offenbaren, als Angehöriger der Szene würde ich mich überall dort davon distanzieren, wo ich mich grade virtuell rumtreibe.

Und ich kann mich hier bemühen wie ich will, eben nicht zu pauschalisieren, Du nimmst das nicht zur Kenntnis. Statt dessen folgst Du dem üblichen Schnappreflex, wenn berechtigte Kritik geäußert wird.

Das finde ich Schade.

Schon diese Frage:
*
Zitat:*
_
Wieso sollte ein Karpfenangler nicht auf maximaler Wurfentfernung oder  sogar in weiterer Entfernung angeln dürfen, weil Schleppangeln erlaubt  ist._

kollidiert mit dem von Dir verlinkten Verhaltenskodex und bedarf im Grunde keiner Antwort meinerseits.

So wie der Schleppangler einen weiten Bogen um einen Uferangler zu fahren hat, so hat der Uferangler bei der ausbringung der Montagen Rücksicht auf die Schleppangler zu nehmen.

Was gibt es da zu diskutieren?

Ein Angler, der seine Montage 100m weit auslegt, vergattert 200m Uferfläche und 15700m² ( 1,57 ha) ! Wasserfläche für sich alleine.

Alleine, an einem großen Gewässer ohne Schleppbetrieb sicher kein Thema. Ansonsten extrem Rücksichtslos.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teil der Szene*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> @ Asphaltmonster
> Ich stimme dir bei den genannten Punkten wie See abspannen sofort zu (das sich jemand wie du, der „Rattenfalle, nö Futterkorb“ in der Signatur hat über das Anfüttern von Boilies aufregt...


Ich rege mich über das übermäßige anfüttern dabei auf - Wenn eine Begrenzung (aus welchen Gründen auch immer) da ist, dann sollte man sich drann halten und sich nicht noch öffentlich bekannt geben das man sich darüber hinwegsetzt.

Und ich rege mich über diejenigen auf die der Grund sind das die Karpfenangelei an manchen See`n so massiv eingeschränkt wird.

Bei mir im Raum gibt es einige Beispiele wo sich massiv über die einfachsten Regeln hinweggesetzt wurde. 
- Zu Faul zu laufen - kein Problem, fahren wir mit dem Auto durchs Feld. 
- Grillen/Feuer verboten - gilt nicht für uns... 
- Müll?? Was scherts mich, lasse ich liegen, die Jungend macht ja zweimal im Jahr sauber.
Wir haben sogar Futterbootbatterien am Seeufer gefunden!!
- Massenhafter Diebstahl von Obst - was kümmerts, der Bauer hat ja genug davon.

Jetzt ist da eben Feierabend und es gibt keine Scheine mehr für diese Gewässer.

Ein anderer Verein hat diesem Treiben lange zugesehen, hat versucht zu vermitteln, hat sogar Karpfenbesatz gemacht - mit dem Ergebniss das es nur schlimmer wurde.
Jetzt wurde, nach einigen Warnungen, eben die Satzung geändert.



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> aber in einem richtigen Angelverein (mit e.v. hinter dem Namen) hätte ich auch keine Lust auf Hauptversammlungen oder Vereinsarbeit.


Du weiß schon was dieses "e.V." bedeutet und das grade deswegen ein Verein Förderungen u.a. zur Jugendarbeit bekommt??




Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Da haben dann wieder die Rentner und Nörgler das Sagen, die nur 2x im Jahr für 0,5-2 Stunden ans Wasser kommen.


Dann ändere daran etwas, arbeite aktiv mit, dann kann man auch etwas erreichen.




Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Zu deinen letzten Aussagen. Bist du auch so ein An********rtyp? Mir liegt das nicht, ich lasse andere in Ruhe und möchte auch von anderen meine Ruhe haben. Wenn das nicht der Fall ist, dann kläre ich das an Ort und Stelle und gut ist. Nichts ist widerlicher als solche Typen, die nicht den Mut haben am Wasser mal ein Problem anzusprechen und dann hinterhältig im Rücken der Leute Politik gegen sie betreiben. DAS ist nämlich genau das, was uns Angler in Deutschland so schön spaltet, obwohl es gar nicht mal so wenig von uns gibt.



Nein, ich bin keiner diese An********rtypen und ich kann solche Sache auch am Wasser regeln - Wenn sich aber ein "gewisser Kreis" dauerhaft über Regeln hinwegsetzt, dann folgen eben Konsequenzen. So einfach ist das.
Ja, vllt. wurden die Regeln von einem überalterten und nichtwissenden Vorstand gemacht - Wenn sich aber die Herren Regelbrecher aber ein wenig mehr "gezeigt" hätten und Aufklärung betrieben hätten wäre es vllt. nie soweit gekommen.

Außerdem habe ich keine Lust wegen ein paar Arxxlöchern noch mehr Einschränkungen zu erleben.
UND: nicht jeder Vereinvorstand und nicht jedes Mitglied des VDSF ist schlecht oder hat "nix auf dem Anglerkasten". 
"Unser" Kreisverband hat hier für uns und die Natur schon sehr viel getan.

Komischerweise "klappt" das Zusammenspiel an einem meiner Hausgewässer zwischen  Spin- und Karpfenanglern perfekt - weil alle Personen offen miteinander  umgehen und sich unterhalten. 
Sogar vom Vorstand bekommen wir keinerlei Auflagen - weil wir uns an ein paar *ungeschriebene* Regeln halten!
Gastangler gab es früher mal... Heute nicht mehr, die Gründe stehen oben!




Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Worauf ich hinauswill, 10% der Karpfenangler bilden 90% des Bildes in  der Öffentlichkeit. Leider sind die 10% oftmals Leute, welche leider  Selbstdarsteller sind und nur sich im Kopf haben und auf das einhalten  von Regeln, oder gutem Benehmen verzichten.


Hier gebe ich dir voll und ganz recht!!


Zur Diskusion Schleppangler:

Wir haben hier so ein Gewässer... Hier dürfen die Uferangler nur in Wurfweite vom Ufer aus fischen. Warum wohl... Weil 5 Karpfenangler einen 9,5ha-See dermaßen abgespannt haben das kein Schlepp- oder Spinnfischer mehr seiner Passion nachgehen konnte.
Sie wurden mehrfach gebeten das nicht zu machen - haben sie aber nicht, Konsequenz: Satzung geändert, Karpfenangler wieder mal benachteiligt. Selbst schuld!!! 



Nur mal zum besseren Verständniss weil der ein oder andere meine "Denke" bzw. meine Beiträge mißverstanden haben und warum ich so denke, schreibe bzw hart mit manchen Leuten ins Gericht gehe:

Ich gehe seit 32 Jahren fischen, habe die "Boiliewelle" von Anfang an mitbekommen und mitgemacht, ich "teile" einen See mit Urgesteinen und Berühmtheiten aus der Szene, die auch im laufe der Zeit zu (Angel)Freunden geworden sind, fische aber auch aktiv auf Raubfische an drei Flüssen vom Boot und vom Ufer, betreibe mit zwei Freunden ein kleines Angelforum, verkaufe Angelgeräte und zu meinen Kunden gehören "Szenegrößen" aus dem Stipp- bzw. Wettkampfbereich, meine Freundin geht fischen, bin Jugendwart und Mitglied in zwei Vereinen und unsere neue Wohnung liegt 20m vom Rhein entfernt - Ja, mein bzw. unser Leben dreht sich fast nur ums Angeln, kurzum: ich habe mein Hobby zum Beruf gemacht, ich "lebe" mein Hobby.

Was ist daran schlimm?? Ich habe auch ein Privatleben und bin nicht ständig "für den Verein" oder das Hobby zu haben - im Gegenteil, ich kann viele Vereinsfischen oder -veranstaltungen wie "Dreck-weg-Tage", Weihnachtsmarkt, usw nicht mitmachen weil ich arbeiten muß bzw. mein Schrebergarten nach Wasser schreit.
Eine Vereinsmitgleidschaft ist freiwillig und und es beruht auf Gegenseitigkeit - ich bekomme die Möglichkeit an einem Gewässer zu fischen, kann in einer Gemeinschaft meinem Hobby nachgehen und dafür mache ich auch etwas für diese Gemeinschaft. 

Und genau deswegen bekomme ich viel mit was am Wasser passiert, ich verfolge die Entwicklung(en) sehr aufmerksam und wünsche mir wirklich manchmal die _gute alte Zeit_ zurück weil mich dieses ganze Gehabe und die Zwischenmenschliche (und manchmal auch geistige) Armut der sog. "Szene" einfach nur noch ankotzt!


----------



## antonio (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teil der Szene*

asphaltmonster das e.v. sagt gar nichts diesbezüglich.
das bedeutet eben nur eingetragener verein.
die förderungen etc, gibts in der regel dann bei nachgewiesener und anerkannter gemeinnützigkeit.
zu dem anderen zustimmung.

antonio


----------



## antonio (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teil der Szene*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> @ Ralle. Du hast das mit dem Ursache Wirkungsprinzip nicht verstanden. Ich weiss eben nicht, ob sich manche Karpfenangler benehmen wie die Axt im Walde WEGEN den ganzen Regeln, oder ob die Regeln wegen des Verhaltens kommen. Ich denke das viele Regeln auch wegen Neid entstehen. Somit relativiert sich das Verhalten.
> 
> 
> Weiterhin unterstellst du mir, das ich eine pauschale Verteidigungsposition einnehme. Das ist auch nicht richtig. Im Gegenteil, ich nehme keine Angriffsposition ein. Das machen schon genug Angler.
> ...



antonio


----------



## Bellaron (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teil der Szene*

Hey!
Das mit den neidern kann man so oder so nicht ändern.Lieber etwas hochwertigeres,als irgendwas, wo man nicht weiß, taugt es was, nur weil es günstig ist.Es gibt auch gutes, und auch günstig.Wer was für ein Tackle hat, ist mir doch wurscht.Ich schaue zwar auch hin, wer fischt mit was, aber neidisch????Aber manche schauen genau hin, was fischt der für Ruten, Rollen und und und.Bis ins kleinste Detail.Es ist schon krank, wie manche auf andere neidisch sind.Was bringt es den Leuten,auf andere Neidisch zu sein?Was?Die auf andere Neidisch sind,haben ein Problem mit sich, und oder nicht genügend eigene Probleme.LG


----------



## stroffel (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teil der Szene*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Diese Vereinsleben sind auch teilweise völlig außer Kontrolle geraten.…



Die Vereine vertreten in der Regel die interessen der Mehrheit der Mitglieder. Wenn man sich das ganze Jahr nicht am Vereinsleben beteiligt und an der Hauptversammlung mit irgendwelchen Forderungen auftaucht muss man sich nicht wundern wenn man nichts als blöde Blicke erntet.
Die Aussage dass in den "Vereinsleben" was nicht stimmt ist erstens eine pauschale und objektive ansicht und wenn Sie im Einzelfall zutreffen sollte ist sie doch kein Grund dafür sich raus zu halten, sondern gerade einer dafür, sich einzumischen!!!


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teil der Szene*

@Stroffel: genau meine Meinung! Das Vereinsleben besteht aus _geben_ und _nehmen_.


----------



## Allrounder27 (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teil der Szene*

@ Ralle, du möchtest, das sich die Karpfenangler "besser" benehmen, leider tust du das nur, damit du beim Schleppangeln freie Bahn hast. Warum soll der Karpfenangler nicht in 80-100m den Spot anwerfen und Fische fangen, damit du beim Schleppangeln (manche Angler streiten übrigens ab, das es sich hierbei noch um Angeln handelt) ungestört bist?

Der Karpfenangler soll ich einschränken, du aber nicht?
Der Karpfenangler darf nicht in 100m Entfernung angeln, damit du auf dem ganzen See rumfahren und angeln kannst?


  Für solche Ansichten fehlt mir das Verständnis.


  Auch wenn ihr es nicht hören wollt. Das eingehen von Verboten und Restriktionen kann rational sein. Wenn ich mich an Gewässer X so verhalte, das du dich nicht gestört fühlst, dann dürfte ich ohne Anzufüttern im Uferbereich angeln. Dann hat das mit Karpfenangeln nichts zu tun und ich verschwende meine Zeit. Oder ich lasse an dem Gewässer 2 Jahre lang richtig die Sau raus, verärger euch andere Angler, fange meine Fische, nehme die Verbote in Kauf und hake das Gewässer dann für mich als Karpfenangler ab.


----------



## Allrounder27 (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teil der Szene*

@ Asphaltmonster, ich sehe oftmals Mefo Angler auf Waldwegen Parken, wo es nicht erlaubt ist. Da sehen dann wenigstens gleich eine ganze Menge Passanten und Spaziergänger, was die Angler für Menschen sind. Sind ja fast immer so schlau und lassen eine Ersatzrute im Wagen…

  Müll ist ebenfalls ein generelles Problem. Bist du mal an einschlägigen Urlaubsangelplätzen oder Küstenstrecken langgelaufen? Da hab ich noch nie nen Bivvy oder Rod Pod gesehen, dafür aber Müll, der auch als Anglermüll zu identifizieren ist. Wird natürlich ebenfalls von den Passanten und Spaziergängern gesehen und als Anglermüll (Schnüre, Wurmdosen, Hakenpakete) identifiziert, sodass die sich dann gleich eine Meinung über uns Angler bilden können.

  Massenhafter Diebstahl von Obst ist mir noch nicht zu Ohren gekommen. 

  Ich habe keine Lust in einem Verein gegen die langsamen Mühlen an zu arbeiten. Ich habe mich in einer andren Truppe Jahrelang engagiert. Hab nur den Fehler gemacht und nicht jedesmal rumgepoltert, was ich für ein geiler Typ bin, wenn ich mal wieder in meiner Freizeit mit der Wathose im Wasser Bäume geschnitten, Müll gesammelt, Fische besorgt oder nur mal so nach dem Rechten geschaut habe. Während andere auf 30 Min Arbeitszeit 10h erzählen, was sie doch alles für den Verein machen und auf der Hauptversammlung Jubelstürme ernten. Auf sowas habe ich keine Lust mehr.


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teil der Szene*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> @ Ralle, du möchtest, das sich die Karpfenangler "besser" benehmen, leider tust du das nur, damit du beim Schleppangeln freie Bahn hast. Warum soll der Karpfenangler nicht in 80-100m den Spot anwerfen und Fische fangen, damit du beim Schleppangeln (manche Angler streiten übrigens ab, das es sich hierbei noch um Angeln handelt) ungestört bist?
> 
> Der Karpfenangler soll ich einschränken, du aber nicht?
> Der Karpfenangler darf nicht in 100m Entfernung angeln, damit du auf dem ganzen See rumfahren und angeln kannst?




Ist doch ganz einfach. Wenn das angeln vom Boot aus erlaubt ist, dann darfst Du als Karpfenangler auch mit dem Boot raus. Das Ding 20 oder 30 m von Deinem Spot entfernt verankert und Du kannst nach Herzenslust anglen.

Ich fahr ja auch nicht mit ner 100Meter Schleppe durch die Gegend, und auch nicht dicht unter Land. Muss mich also auch einschränken.

Gehört sich so, hat was mit Anstand und Respekt zu tun.


----------



## stroffel (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teil der Szene*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Oder ich lasse an dem Gewässer 2 Jahre lang richtig die Sau raus, verärger euch andere Angler, fange meine Fische, nehme die Verbote in Kauf und hake das Gewässer dann für mich als Karpfenangler ab.



...und trage meinen Beitrag dazu bei, den schlechten Ruf der Karpfenangler zu bestätigen und zu festigen, allen anderen Anglern, den Vereinen und vor allem der eigenen Szene und den eigenen Interessen zu Schaden...!!..???..!! Stellt euch vor jemand schaufelt sein eigenes Grab und merkts nicht... Nach mir die Sintflut!..na denn prost...


----------



## meckpomm (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teil der Szene*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ist doch ganz einfach. Wenn das angeln vom Boot aus erlaubt ist, dann darfst Du als Karpfenangler auch mit dem Boot raus. Das Ding 20 oder 30 m von Deinem Spot entfernt verankert und Du kannst nach Herzenslust anglen.
> 
> Ich fahr ja auch nicht mit ner 100Meter Schleppe durch die Gegend, und auch nicht dicht unter Land. Muss mich also auch einschränken.
> 
> Gehört sich so, hat was mit Anstand und Respekt zu tun.


 
Moin,

und wenn man nur vom verankerten Boot aus angeln darf und das hinausrudern von Karpfenmontagen ausdrücklich nach Rücksprache mit dem Fischereipächter okay ist, dann darf doch niemand schleppen. Komischerweise, und ich angle an derartigen Gewässern, schleppen dort Angler. Man könnte von Schleppanglerszene sprechen. An einigen Gewässern ist es sogar ratsam, tagsüber die Karpfenmontagen komplett einzuholen und die Schleppangler machen zu lassen. Dort wurde noch nie ein Schleppangler angerunzt oder seine Schleppköder abgeschnitten, stattdessen protzen die Leute im Anglerboard mit ihren Fängen. So, und wie reagiert denn nun die Schleppanglerszene auf sowas, Ralle? Beschreib doch einfach mal, wie da die Szene reagiert? Wenn man deinen Ausführung folgt, sind ja alle Karpfenangler gleich schlecht. Vielleicht kann man da ja was lernen. 

Übrigends kann man auch gut durchrechnen, wie viel Hektar und Quadratkilometer ein Schleppfischer mit Planerboards und 3Km/h so für sich beansprucht... Die "Argumentation" bringt doch nichts...

Gruß
Rene


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teil der Szene*

Rene, auf diese Art mit Dir zu diskutieren bringt nichts.

Schade.


----------



## stroffel (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teil der Szene*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Rene, auf diese Art mit Dir zu diskutieren bringt nichts.



...vielleicht weil er nicht ganz unrecht hat...

Aber was hilfts wenn man sich gegenseitig die Schuld zuschiebt? Nix! Es ist halt nunmal so dass jeder Angler seinen Platzbedarf hat den er als notwendig erachtet. Beim Spinnangler oder Schlepper kann ich mir halt sagen "da ist in ner Stunde wieder frei", beim Karpfenangler weis ich vorher gleich dass das heute nix mehr wird. Sollte man deshalb darüber nachdenken die Angelzeit zu limitieren? Besser nicht!
Wenn das Gewässer allerdings eine Größe hat, bei der es durch drei "Carp-camps" und die dort ausgelegten Montagen komplett für andere Angler blockiert wird, dann muss ich Ralle recht geben. Dann hat das was mit Anstand und Respekt zu tun. Dann kann ein Bruchteil der Personen, die zum Angeln an diesem Gewässer befugt sind nicht das Gewässer für sich alleine beanspruchen. Dann hat der Karpfenangler keinen höheren Stellenwert als andere Angler.


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teil der Szene*



stroffel schrieb:


> ...vielleicht weil er nicht ganz unrecht hat...



Er hat voll und ganz unrecht.

Wenn ich mit den Schleppmontagen unterwegs bin, beanspruche ich eine Fläche von vielleicht 6 x 15 Meter. Machen wir es extrem und sagen 10 x 25 Meter. 

Das ist der Bereich, in dem niemand anderes angeln kann ohne mit mir in Tüddel zu kommen. 

Im Unterschied zum Ansitzangler bin ich nicht stationär, sondern bewege mich mit diesem Bereich auf dem Gewässer.

Und nun ist es verdammt nochmal meine Pflicht dafür zu sorgen, dass ich mit diesem Bereich nicht in das "Revier" eines Ansitzanglers bewege.

Doch da gibt es ganz einfach Grenzen des zumutbaren und des gegenseitigen Respektes. Wenn ich 50-60 Meter Abstand zu einem Ansitzangler halte, ist das mehr als ausreichend für jeden normalen Angler. 
Und wenn der Karpfenangler unbedingt seine Montage weiter auslegen muss, dann soll er mit wenigstens die Chance geben, ihn und seine Montagen zu erkennen.

Ein voll getarnter Angler irgendwo zwischen den Büschen in 100m Entfernung und seine Montage irgendwo im gleichen Umkreis, oft auch ohne eine gut sichtbare Markerboje, *kann* ich nicht erkennen und rassel dem in die Montage.

Davon ab, sind es ja nicht nur die Schleppangler, sondern auch die Spinnfischer, manchmal sogar normale Ansitzangler, die mit einigen Karpfenanglern in Konflikt kommen. 

Es gibt durchaus Fälle, wo Montagen über 100m im spitzen Winkel zum Ufer ausgelegt werden, noch im Wurfbereich eines Spinnfischers. Oder man baut als Ansitzangler an einem ausgewählten Platz auf und plötzlich bricht jemand durch die Büsche und macht darauf aufmerksam, dass dort seine Montagen liegen, obwohl sein Camp 100m weiter weg ist.

Hinzu kommt das unmäßige Anfüttern einiger dieser Szene und das militante C&R Gehabe mancher. 

Mit 90 % der Karpfenangler hab ich nie irgendwelche Probleme gehabt, die respektieren andere Angler und wissen sich zu benehmen.

Aber die 10 % die meinen, das Gewässer für sich gepachtet und alle alleinigen Rechte zu haben, die sind für den schlechten Ruf der Karpfenszene verantwortlich. 

Die von Rene verlinkten Seiten zeigen ganz deutlich, dass man sich im verantwortungsvollen Teil der Szene darüber durchaus bewusst ist. 

Das wird aber durch solche Schnappreflexe wie z.B. von Rene und Allrounder zum unglaubwürdigen Lippenbekenntnis.


Und um nochmal auf die Schleppangler zurückzukommen.

Natürlich gibt es unter denen auch richtige Vollhonks, die 10m am Ufer vorbei patroullieren und selbst Grundmontagen von normalen Ansitzanglern aufsammeln.

Da wird man von mir aber nicht ein einziges Wort der Verteidigung hören, im Gegenteil. Denn dass sind sie Analoge der Schleppfischer zu den unverantwortlichen der Karpfenszene. 


Wenn nun die Karpfenszene es zulässt, dass einige wenige den Ruf der gesamten Gemeinschaft zerstören, dann ist denen nicht zu helfen.


----------



## Gunnar. (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teil der Szene*

Moin moin,

Eigentlich heißt es ja gleiches Recht für alle. Nur warum finde ich dem Raubfischbereich keine Karpfenangler die dort ständlig die Mißstände der dortigen Scene breitlatschen.
Hier hingegen im Karpenbereich wird man nicht müde 10% ( wenns wirklich so viele sind) für den Untergang des Anglerichenabendlades verantwortlich zu machen.



@Rene - wer war nochmal der Knabe der mit Windmühlen zutun hat??


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teil der Szene*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> @Rene - wer war nochmal der Knabe der mit Windmühlen zutun hat??




Ich.


----------



## stroffel (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teil der Szene*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> ...Nur warum finde ich dem Raubfischbereich keine Karpfenangler die dort ständlig die Mißstände der dortigen Scene breitlatschen.



...weil es dort deutlich seltener (wenn überhaupt) dazu kommt, dass das Verhalten weniger sich nachhaltig nachteilig auf alle anderen auswirkt...

...weil ein Profi-Spinner das gewässer icht mehr für sich beansprucht als der gelegenheits-Spinner...

...weil die Belastung von Gewässern durch übermäßigen Futtereintrag und der damit mögliche Ökoligische Schaden beim Raubfischangeln kein Thema sind...

Bei Themen, die tatsächlich Raubfisch- wie Karpfenangler betreffen wie z.B. C&R vs "Kochtopfangler" werden sich unabhängig von der Angelart die Köppe eingeschlagen da stehen sich beide in nichts nach....


----------



## Lupus (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teil der Szene*

Hallo,
oh man ich kann nur bestätigen wie anstrengend es ist ein vernümpftiger Teil der Karpfenangler zu sein! Das ist wirklich anstrengend! An einem meiner Hausgewässer muss ich die "Carphunter" regelmäßig zurückhalten um nicht die "bösen" Taucher zu massakrieren... Da hat man kein Verständnis für abgerissene Montagen! 
Umgekehrt ist es sehr hart sich an Regeln zu halten die ganz offensichtlicher blödsinn sind! Ein riesiges Gewässer und man darf "nur" auf 100m fischen was zur Folge hat das man in dieser Distanz keinen (!) Fisch mehr fängt!Einige brechen die Regeln (haben ihren Futterplatz in 150m natürlich nicht gekennzeichnet) 
und fangen ganz wunderbar!!! Der Streit mit den Schleppanglern ist vorprogrammiert....Der regelbewußte Karpfenangler fängt keinen Fisch und darf sich hinterher noch die (berechtigten) Anfeindungen der anderen Angler anhören...

Man wie mir das auf den Zylinder geht! In meinem Verein wurde im letzten Jahr in der Vereinszeitschrift ein Artikel veröffentlicht der das Töten aller Großkarpfen fordert! Ich habe interviniert Diese Zerstören nach Vorstandsmeinung das Gewässer! Ich habe versucht zu intervenieren habe mir sogar wissenschaftlichen Beistand besorgt der den Vorstand objektiv überzeugen sollte! Keine Chance den "wer schon nachts beim Angeln schläft kann sie nicht alle Nadeln an der Tanne haben und dann erst diese blinkenden Boxen an den Ruten jetzt sogar ganz ohne Kabel....."#d#d Da ist man beim Vorstand sehr skeptisch....

So stehe ich da auf verlorenem Posten und suche (ganz ehrlich) verzweifelt Leute in meinem Verein die was in der Birne haben und  mit denen man gemeinsam was für das Angeln tun kann!

Es ist sehr sehr schwer!

Gruß

Lupus


----------



## Gunnar. (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teil der Szene*

Moin moin,


stroffel schrieb:


> ...weil es dort deutlich seltener (wenn überhaupt) dazu kommt, dass das Verhalten weniger sich nachhaltig nachteilig auf alle anderen auswirkt...
> 
> oha , da möchte ich doch glatt behaupten das die Latte an Verfehlungen dort nicht kürzer ist.
> Nur sehe ich keinen Sinn darin sich gegenseitig diese Lattem um die Ohren zu haun.....
> ...


----------



## Gunnar. (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teil der Szene*

Das Beispiel von Lupus zeigt deutlich worin *zumindest ein Teil* der Verbote begründet sind.: Neid - Missgunst und Dummheit.


----------



## Gunnar. (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teil der Szene*



Ralle - Raffzahn schrieb:


> Ich.


 
War ja klar , bevor auch nur jemand überlegt ob der Schuh ansatzweise passen könnte kommst du an im Galopp.....:q


----------



## barschkönig (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teil der Szene*

Hallo,

ich hab mich jetzt hier mal durchgearbeitet und will mal auf die Sache mit den 2 verschiedenen Typen von Karpfenanglern zu sprechen kommen. Wie viele hier angesprochen, gibt es Schlaue, Nachdenkende Karpfenangler die andere respektieren. 
Dann gibts aber wieder welche, die wirklich dämlich sind, schon von vornherein sagen "wenn der jetzt in meine schnüre fährt, gibts aufs Maul", und die auch wirklich hier nach dieser Devise gehen. Solche Leute können natürlich keine Posenmontage binden und wahrscheinlich auch nichtmal nen Spinner montieren.

Ich muss vorallem in meiner Umgebung feststellen, dass es hier sehr viele von der 2. Gruppe gibt. Diese werden auch völlig von den "Großen und Berühmten" Karpfenanglern angetrieben, alles was die in den bekannten Magazinen schreiben, wird geglaubt und wenn da steht große Futterkampange unter 20 kilo Mais bei 10 qm geht nichts, dann wird das gemacht. Oder das lustigste bei solchen "Szenenanglern" ist immer noch das Englischgerede. Wahrscheinlich ne 4 in der Schule gehabt aber einen erzählen wollen, dass man Blei nicht mehr Blei nennen darf, sondern man nur noch Lead dazu sagen darf. Oder man sagt in der "Szene" nicht mehr nach Stellen suchen sondern: "Ich mach jetzt mal LOCATION". Da gibts noch unzählige Beispiele mehr. Und die Leute die denken Mark Dörner, Christopher Paschmanns oder Mike Pyka sind die Götter des Karpfenangelns, denen kann man nur mal ans Herz legen, dass diese Leute auch Geld dafür bekommen und wer peppt seine Beiträge nicht auf mit dicken Fischen, die man im Paylake in Frankreich gefangen hat obwohl im Titel des Beitrags steht: "Auf Karpfen im deutschen Baggersee". Ich zweifel ehh viele Behauptungen dieser großen Angler an aber auch die Behauptungen der großen Raubfischangler, denn die "moderne" Raubfischangelszene ist genau so bekloppt wie die der Karpfenangler. Der Begriff Modern reicht schon. 
Was ist denn unmodern? Mit Köfi und Pose oder einfach nur der Blinker? Naja ich will nicht abschweifen.

Ich zähle mich jetzt mal zu der oben genannten ersten Gruppe. Ich bin Allrounder. Angel auf alles von Aal bis Zander. Aber eben auch am meisten auf Karpfen. Ich angel auf Karpfen immer mit Köder auslegen und mit dem Boot. Mit dem Werfen habe ich es nicht so. Und dabei fisch ich meistens auf Distanz bis zu 400m in seltenen Fällen, jetzt aber nicht aufschreien. Wenn ich weis, dass es auf dem Gewässer viele Schleppangler gibt, dann nehm ich meine Ruten auch am Tage raus und wenn ich auf 400m angle und quer durch den See die Schnüre ziehe, dann wiege ich immer die Gefahren ab, wenn sich keiner aufregt, dann lass ich die Ruten drin und wenn sich einer aufregt dann werden die Ruten eben rausgenommen denn ich weis der Aufreger ist im Recht. Dann fang ich keinen sinnlosen Streit an. Meistens aber lässt sich alles regeln, entweder der Schleppangler lässt diesen Gewässerabschnitt in Ruhe wo die Schnüre sind oder er gibt uns einen Hinweis darauf, dass das nicht in Ordnung ist alles abzuspannen, dann nehm ich die Ruten raus und angle eben nur Nachts, vielleicht kann man am Tag ja selbst mal auf Raubfisch angeln.

Ich will die Leute, die ich oben nannte, natürlich nicht persönlich angreifen. Ich habe mit allen schonmal auf Messen geredet und sie sind wirklich nett und sehr sympatisch.


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teil der Szene*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> War ja klar , bevor auch nur jemand überlegt ob der Schuh ansatzweise passen könnte kommst du an im Galopp.....:q






 

Solche Vorlagen lass ich mir nicht entgehen.:q


----------



## daci7 (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teil der Szene*

Zur Sache selbst kann ich nur sagen - schwarze Schafe gibts auf allen Seiten. Es gibt die bösen Schlepper, die rücksichtslosen Spinner, die maßlosen Stipper, die abspannenden Carphunter und natürlich die ahnungslosen Allrounder - gibt es und wirds immer geben.
Bei solchen Szenen einfach (verbal) gegenhalten und mental abschalten und gut ists. Alles andere wäre Verschwendung von Zeit und Nerven. 

Zur Nebenthematik:
Wenn man versucht anderen seine Wahrheit als Allgemeingut zu verkaufen gehts halt immer schief.



Lupus schrieb:


> Ich habe versucht zu intervenieren habe mir sogar wissenschaftlichen Beistand besorgt der den Vorstand objektiv überzeugen sollte!



Hast du eventuell dazu etwas zum nachlesen - ich bin bis jetzt (auch von meinen Quellen her) immer davon ausgegangen, dass Karpfen den meisten Gewässern wirklich nicht bekommen. 
(Gerne auch per PN, das hat ja auch nicht so viel hier verloren)

|wavey:


----------



## meckpomm (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teil der Szene*

Moin

Sorry, Ralle, aber wie viel Ahnung hast du vom Karpfenangeln? Von den Angelplätzen suchen Karpfenangler so ziemlich das gleiche wie auch Aal- und Hechtangler: Kanten, Barschberge, Schilf, Seerosen etc. Da kann man die Leute nicht auf einen fiktiv festgelegten Bereich unabhängig vom Gewässer begrenzen. Ein fähiger Schlepp- und Spinnangler wird sich bei seinen touren auch immer an der Struktur des Gewässer orientieren. BTW: In M-V ist an vielen Gewässern das markieren von Futter- und Angelplätzen verboten, könnten sich Besitzansprüche ableiten...

Außerdem belegt doch mal bitte eure Anschuldigungen! Wo schreibt jemand, dass pauschal 20 Kilo Futter notwendig sind? Wo empfiehlt jemand pauschal 400m zu angeln? 

Klingt für mich wenig nachvollziehbar, denn Futter kostet bares Geld. Wenn beispielsweise das Kilo Boilies 5€ kostet, wäre es schon interessant, wer sich das regelmäßig leisten kann, so viel zu füttern. Es gibt übrigens auch Berichte, die zeigen, dass viel Futter nicht mehr Fänge bringen. Es gibt ferner zwei Befragungen, wie viel ein Karpfenangler wirklich füttert: Eine von R.Arlinghaus im unterschätzten Angler und eine von M.Wilms. Auch würde mich interessieren, wer wirklich quer durch den See angelt und von Spinnanglern gefangen wird und auch noch Spaß beim erneuten Auslegen hat. 

Insgesamt bleibt doch das Problem: Nur weil ich auf den gleichen Fisch oder mit der gleichen Montage angle, hab ich keinerlei Kontakt und keinen sozialen Einfluss zu Leuten in Hürten oder sonstwo. Die soziale Beziehung habt ihr am Wasser, da müsst ihr wohl selbst mit den Leuten sprechen. Aber bei euren Vorurteilen und Argumenten, könnte das schwer fallen. Bei uns funktioniert das aber...

Gruß
Rene


----------



## alex82 (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teil der Szene*



barschkönig schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich angel auf Karpfen immer mit Köder auslegen und mit dem Boot. Mit dem Werfen habe ich es nicht so. Und dabei fisch ich meistens auf Distanz bis zu 400m in seltenen Fällen, jetzt aber nicht aufschreien.



Wieso angelst du überhaupt wenn du es mit dem Werfen nicht so hast ?
Und mal zu den 400 m, findest du das eigentlich normal ? Wegen Leuten wie dir ist das Karpfenangeln doch so verpöhnt. Zu Recht.
An unserem kleinen 20 ha Vereinstümpel kam letztens einer und hat von Land aus drei Montagen in verteilt, natürlich ans gegenüberliegende Ufer. da frag ich mich, was soll der Scheiß ?? Wieviel Platz bleibt da wohl noch für andere Angler ? 
In meinen Augen ist das einfach nur krank !


----------



## daci7 (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teil der Szene*



alex82 schrieb:


> Wieso angelst du überhaupt wenn du es mit dem Werfen nicht so hast ?
> Und mal zu den 400 m, findest du das eigentlich normal ? Wegen Leuten wie dir ist das Karpfenangeln doch so verpöhnt. Zu Recht.
> An unserem kleinen 20 ha Vereinstümpel kam letztens einer und hat von Land aus drei Montagen in verteilt, natürlich ans gegenüberliegende Ufer. da frag ich mich, was soll der Scheiß ?? Wieviel Platz bleibt da wohl noch für andere Angler ?
> In meinen Augen ist das einfach nur krank !



Sorry, aber da hättest du wohl mal besser den gesamten Beitrag von barschkönig gelesen statt dir was rauszupicken was dir nicht passt ...


----------



## Lupus (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teil der Szene*

Moin,
Daci du hast ne PN!

Gruß

Lupus


----------



## alex82 (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teil der Szene*

Wieso ? Er macht das was viele Karpfenagler machen und das ist zum Kotzen, ganz einfach. Schön die Egotour fahren ohne  nachzudenken.

Ps: Damit meine ich jetzt nicht Barschkönig im speziellen.


----------



## successfull (29. Mai 2012)

*mal von der anderen seite gesehen*

am wochenende war ich unterwegs eine für mich neue angeltechnik auszuprobieren, dass vertikalangeln. seit ca. 12 jahren angel ich jetzt intensiv auf karpfen, bei mir ist so langsam die luft raus und will einfach mal was neues ausprobieren.

als karpfenangler hat man nach einigen jahren fast alles was man auch zum vertikalangeln braucht, bis auf rute und rolle, sowie nen paar köder. schlauchboot, echolot, e-motor, alles vorhanden. rute, rolle, köder wurden vor einigen tagen gekauft. nun noch jemanden auftun der das schon mal gemacht hat und dann ab ans wasser. 

am wasser angekommen sassen dort einige angler die vom ufer aus angelten, während ich das schlauchboot aufpumpte, unterhielt mein kollege sich mit den beiden, gefangen hatten die bis dahin leider noch nichts. in einen abstand von ca. 30 m liessen wir das boot nun zu wasser. die ruten wurden dann im boot fertig gemacht, mit ködern ausgerüstet und schon fingen wir an zu angeln.

das gewässer ist ein seitenarm der elbe, die dove-elbe. diese hat keine strömung, weil die vom hauptstrom durch eine schleuse geschlossen ist. ein sehr beliebtes gewässer bei sehr unterschiedlichen anglern. 

wir fuhren sehr langsam aus einen weiteren seitenarm (gose-elbe) auf den hauptfluß der doven elbe zu. bei sehr langsamer fahrt ließen wir unsere gummifische immer wieder zu grund und hoben die wieder an.

auf einmal kommt ein schlauchboot mit einem affenzahn auf uns zu gefahren und schreit aus einem großen abstand. " noch 10 m weiter, da liegen meine montagen, wenn ihr die anhebt, dann tanzt hier der bär ". 

darauf sagte ich dem kollegen nur das er mal wieder luft holen sollte, das ist besser für sein blutdruck und das wir auch normal mit einander reden könnten. 

wir fuhren daraufhin weiter weg von seinem angelplatz. nur habe ich es an dem tag mal von der anderen seite kennen gelernt. was ich meine, " wir die karpfenangler " legen gerne unsere montagen sehr weit aus, auch ich lege die immer wieder mal sehr weit aus. ich für mich senke aber auch meine schnüre ab, so das andere spinnangler & co. dort angeln können. wenn es dann doch mal zu einem konflikt der schnüre kommt, versuch ich die sache in einem ruhigen ton zu klärren. 

ich denke wir sind nicht ganz unschuldig, dass wir nicht überall gerne gesehen sind. ich erlebe es immer wieder das es kollegen gibt, die müssen sich ihren platz im schilf erstmal frei legen, fürs boot und den pod. dann kenne ich einen weiteren kollegen, wenn der 4 tage ans wasser fährt, dann müssen auch pro tag 1 kiste bier mit. manchmal sieht das aus wie son containerdampfer. thema vorfüttern, wer hats noch nicht erlebt ? 1-2 wochen vorgefüttert und am platz angekommen sitzt dort einer. muss nicht immer ein karpfenangler sein. der wird erst mal zusammen geschissen, weil ich hab den platz doch wohl schon so lange vorgefüttert. oder ein nicht ganz unbekannter karpfenangler aus hamburg, ein (angelladen inhaber) besetzt nun schon im 2ten jahr einen platz an einem see in hamburg. wehe dort setzt sich jemand anders hin, der wird im laden nur noch komisch angesehen. auch wenn es nicht ausgesprochen wird. aber ich habs schon erlebt, wie jemand anders dort sass und was hinterher im laden erzählt wurde.

ich find die art und weise wie sich einige "carp-hunters" unter einander, oder andern gegenüber verhalten, einfach nur sch........

anschließend beschweren wir uns dann wieder gemeinsam das wieder ein verbot gegen die angler erlassen wird und keiner weiss warum.


----------



## Wickedstyler (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: mal von der anderen seite gesehen*

ich hatte einen ähnlichen vorfall an der mecklenburgischen seenplatte .. wir haben dort urlaub auf einem kleinen hausboot gemacht .. waren die ganze zeit mit großen wobblern am spinnfischen .. an einer kleinen insel auf einem sehr großen see dort hat die tauchschaufel von meinem wobbler eine schnurr gefangen .. ich schau mich um .. im umkreis von 350-400 m nichts .. hol eine seite von der schnur ein und finde eine festbleimontage mit boilie .. denke noch so da wird doch keinem die rute vom boot ins wasser gefallen sein und zieh am anderen ende .. plöltzlich hör ich geschrei von gegenüberliegenden ufer .. "dein bissanzeiger !!!!" .. ich auch du ******** gleich folgt der anschlag -- also alles über bord ..
wie zur hölle kann man quer über einen see mit schiffsverkehr auslegen .. und zur hölle welche rollengröße verwenden die .. das waren locker 350-400m! rumgepobelt haben die dann auch noch .. es war weder ein marker noch sonst was an deren "angelplatz" ..


----------



## antonio (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: mal von der anderen seite gesehen*

das sind eben die schwarzen schafe, und die bringen wie woanders auch immer gleich ne ganze gruppe in verruf.
siehe auch den tröt mit der szene.

antonio


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: mal von der anderen seite gesehen*

Genau, und darum verschiebe ich das hier auch in den anderen Thread.


----------



## cyberpeter (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teil der Szene*

Hallo,

ich bin Allroundangler und kenne beide "Seiten". Was mich dabei immer wieder etwas "amüsiert" ist, wenn vorallem Spinn- und Schleppangler über den großen "Platzverbrauch" von Karpfenanglern aufregen.

Wenn man es etwas "provokant" betrachtet und nachrechnet was ein Spinn- oder Schleppangler in 4 Stunden so alles an Platz verbraucht und was ein Karpfenangler mit zwei Ruten die auf 100 Meter liegen ...

Sicher macht es keinen Sinn, dass ein Spinnangler sobald er am Gewässer eingetroffen ist für einen Platz entscheiden muß  und diesen dann 4 Stunden abwirft genauso macht es bei einem Schleppangler keinen Sinn immer auf der gleichen Stelle auf einer Fläche von 80x20 Meter hin und her zu fahren wenn der See mehr hergibt. Beide wollen ja fangen und nicht nur köder baden, etwas anderes wollen die Karpfenangler auch nicht.

Weshalb man dann aber einem Ansitz- oder besser Karpfenangler vorschreibt, der übrigens meist vor dem Spinn- bzw. Schleppangler am Wasser war, er solle sich doch bitte nicht weiter als 60 Meter in den See hinauswerfen, dass er einen Schleppangler so er denn kommt nicht behindert, finde ich etwas "komisch". Kein einigermaßen vernünftiger Karpfenangler bring bzw. wirft seine Montage unnötig weiter als nötig aus, weil das mit unnötigem Aufwand verbunden ist. Wenn man weiter als 60 Meter wirft dann weil innerhalb von 60 Metern mit keinem Fisch zu rechnen ist oder Plätze wo das möglich ist für einen Ansitzangler der vielleicht auch über Nacht bleibt nicht befischbar sind - deshalb laufen Spinnangler ja auch das Gewässer ab. Genauso wird ein Karpfenangler seine Montage bzw. seinen Standplatz sicher gerne für Schleppangler markieren um zu verhindern, dass mühevoll ausgelegte Montagen nicht "eingesammelt" werden nur ist das markieren eines Platzes an vielen Gewässern leider verboten und das weithin sichtbar machen seines "Sitzplaztes" bringt meist nichts und bedeutet an vielen Gewässern oft nächtlichen ungebetenen "Besuch" was ich aus eigener Erfahrung weis nicht so lustig sein kann. Von evtl. schwarzen Schaafen die solche markierte Montagen dann gezielt "aufs Korn" nehmen will gar nicht reden....

So einfach läßt sich dass nicht lösen wenn man alle Angler gleichbehandeln und die Fangchancen und "Freiheit" nicht unnötig einschränken will und es ist halt nunmal so, dass die Anzahl an Karpfenanglern und deren technischen Möglichkeiten größere Bereiche zu befischen  in den letzten Jahren stark gestiegen ist während die Anzahl der Spinn- und Schleppangler gleichgeblieben oder gar zurückgegangen ist. 

Mit der Anzahl der Karpfenangler wächst halt nunmal der Anspruch an Platz und leider steigt damit auch der Anteil der "schwarzen Schafe" die es wohl bei Anglern jeder "Angelart" gibt.


Gruß Peter


----------



## antonio (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teil der Szene*



cyberpeter schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin Allroundangler und kenne beide "Seiten". Was mich dabei immer wieder etwas "amüsiert" ist, wenn vorallem Spinn- und Schleppangler über den großen "Platzverbrauch" von Karpfenanglern aufregen.
> 
> ...



antonio


----------



## Wickedstyler (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teil der Szene*

ein spinnfischer ob vom ufer oder boot aus hält sicht nicht  all zulange an einer stelle auf und zieht oder driftet schnell weiter .. in meinem speziellen fall wurden definitiv 2 ruten über 350-400m quer über einen see mit schiffsverkehr ausgelegt .. die leute sind nunmal nicht alleine auf dem wasser .. wenn das gepöbel der netten herren noch weitergegangen wäre hätte das auch durchaus handfest ausgehen können .. meiner bescheidenen persönlichen meinung nach sollte sowas nicht sein *punkt*


----------



## cyberpeter (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teil der Szene*



Wickedstyler schrieb:


> ein spinnfischer ob vom ufer oder boot aus hält sicht nicht  all zulange an einer stelle auf und zieht oder driftet schnell weiter ..



Deshalb habe ich ja auch geschrieben "provokant" ....

Aber wenn man es ganz "eng" sieht befischt Du ein vielfaches der Fläche, die ein Karpfenangler mit zwei Ruten, die er auf 90-100 Meter hat, was bei normalen Karpfenanglern meist das Maximum ist, für sich in Anspruch nimmt. Deine Begründung ist, die ich durchaus nachvollziehen kann, wenn ich den Platz nicht wechsle und eine größere Fläche befische fange ich keine Fische. Ist dieser neue evtl. interessante Bereich dann von einem Langansitzkarpfenangler "belegt" und Du mußt vielleicht auf die andere Seeseite bist Du sauer, was ich auch verstehe.

Genauso will aber der Karpfenfischer auch seine Fische fangen und da ein Karpfen eher selten nach nach 15 Minuten beißt sondern es teilweise Stunden dauert und die Beißzeit oft in der Nacht ist wird teilweise auch über zwei Tage oder mehr an einem Platz gefischt und deshalb zieht ein Karpfenangler mit dem damit verbundenen "Gerümpel" halt nunmal nicht so schnell um wie ein Spinnfischer und gibt den Bereich wieder frei. Wenn er dann auf 60 Metern nach einigen Stunden nichts fängt wird er sich es stark überlegen sein Zelt und seinen ganzen Plunder 300 oder 500 Meter weiter aufzubauen oder er versucht es mal auf der Kante bei 100 oder 120 Meter oder leicht quer. Verständlich - Du würdest ja auch nicht unbedingt mit schwerem Gepäck auf die andere Seeseite laufen wenn es sich vermeiden läßt.

So verschieden sind beide Angelarten nicht, das Problem liegt wohl eher daran, dass es oft kein Wissen oder Verständnis auf beiden Seiten für die Eigenheit der anderen Angelart gibt erst recht wenn damit Einschränkungen für die eigene Angelart verbunden sind ...

Ich tue mich da vermutlich etwas leichter weil ich beide Seiten kenne, wenn ich mit der Spinnrute unterwegs bin und einen Karpfenangler entdecke schaue ich mir an in welche Richtung seine Schnur zeigt oder Frage einfach kurz nach. Genauso wenn ich beim Karpfenfischen bin und einen Spinnangler entdecke der gerade an "meinem Platz" einwerfen will fahre ich ihn nicht an sondern bitte ihn ruhig und sachlich dort bitte nicht reinzuwerfen weil ich mir diesen Platz mühevoll aufgebaut habe. 

In 99 % der Fälle gibt es auch keinen Ärger sondern meist ganz nette Gespräche auch wenn mal was schief geht und man mal versehentlich eine Schnur einfängt ...




Wickedstyler schrieb:


> in meinem speziellen fall wurden definitiv 2 ruten über 350-400m quer über einen see mit schiffsverkehr ausgelegt ..



Bei solchen Voraussetzungen und solchen Entfernungen macht man sowas auch nicht bzw. muß dafür Sorge tragen dass man andere nicht behindert. Da bin ich genau deiner Meinung!

Aber ich könnte Dir auch Storys von Schleppfischern erzählen, die 30 Meter am Ufer entlang geschleppt haben mit der Begründung Karpfen beißen auch direkt am Ufer oder von Wallerfischern erzählen, die ganze Uferbereiche abgespannt haben wo wirklich keiner mehr fischen konnte oder von Spinnfischern die direkt neben den Ruten dass Angeln angefangen haben mit der Begründung der See gehört schließlich allen.

Schwarze Schaafe gibt es überall und desto mehr Angler von einer Angelart am Gewässer sind desto mehr gibt es auch. Deshalb verwundern mich die zunehmenden Berichte über "schwarze Schaafe" unter den Karpfenanglern bei dem Boom auch nicht.

In Vereinsgewässern wo der eine den anderen kennt funktioniert das meistens - aber auch nicht immer. An meist größeren Gewässern wo sich die meisten noch nie gesehen haben scheint die "Hemmschwelle" deutlich geringer zu sein und gerade dort fehlt es dann meist an eindeutigen Regelung oder die Regelungen wie z.B. ein Markierungsverbot verhindern einen fairen Umgang miteinander oder noch schlimmer benachteiligen eine Angelart überproportional was gerade dann zu Überreaktionen bzw. Überschreitungen führt.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Wickedstyler (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teil der Szene*

du ich kann vieles nachvollziehen .. aber ich kann halt eben nicht den rallo machen wenn meine montage geangelt wird und das ist leider immer wieder der fall .. leben und leben lassen .. ich bin allrounder und fische selber gerne auf karpfen .. allerdings versuche ich nach möglichkeit nicht den halben see zubeanspruchen ... hol meine montage lieber aus dem wasser und werf wo anders hin als stunk zu machen oder mich drauf einzulassen ..
ich frage mich immer noch was die jungs da für rollen hatten |kopfkrat .. ich hätte nie damit gerechnet das so weit ausgelegt wird ..

p.s. ich werd nur sauer wenn ich eine schnur an der tauchschaufel meines wobblers hab und dann auch noch angepöbelt werde die herren aber meinen 400m weit auslegen zumüssen .. das war in keiner weise zu sehen das dort geangelt wird ..


----------



## Franz_16 (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teil der Szene*

Mal ne rein technische Frage zwischendurch:

Kann man durch die Verwendung von Backleads die Montagen nicht vorm "Einsammeln" schützen?


----------



## antonio (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teil der Szene*

praktisch wirds nicht immer klappen, durch strömung als beispiel wird nicht die komplette schnur konstant auf dem boden liegen.

antonio


----------



## Wickedstyler (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teil der Szene*

bestimmt ist das absenken hilfreich .. das funkt aber nicht auf allzuweite entfernung .. mein wobbler lief recht tief und schon hatte ich die schnur auf der tachschaufel ..


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teil der Szene*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Mal ne rein technische Frage zwischendurch:
> 
> Kann man durch die Verwendung von Backleads die Montagen nicht vorm "Einsammeln" schützen?




Kann man bei halbwegs gleichmäßigem Grundprofil. Machen die meisten auch.

Aber wenn zwischen Ufer und einem 100m entfernten Unterwasserplateau auf dem die Montagen liegen, ein breiter, tiefer Graben ist, funktioniert das auch nicht wirklich.

Allerdings sollte die Diskussion nicht auf das Schleppangeln reduziert werden. Das ins in D sowieso in den meisten Gewässern untersagt, jedenfalls hier bei uns.


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teil der Szene*

Zitat:
 	 	 		 			 				 					Zitat von *Franz_16* 

 
_Mal ne rein technische Frage zwischendurch:

Kann man durch die Verwendung von Backleads die Montagen nicht vorm "Einsammeln" schützen?_




Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Kann man bei halbwegs gleichmäßigem Grundprofil. Machen die meisten auch.
> 
> Aber wenn zwischen Ufer und einem 100m entfernten Unterwasserplateau auf dem die Montagen liegen, ein breiter, tiefer Graben ist, funktioniert das auch nicht wirklich.
> 
> Allerdings sollte die Diskussion nicht auf das Schleppangeln reduziert werden. Das ins in D sowieso in den meisten Gewässern untersagt, jedenfalls hier bei uns.



Um das mal zu vervollständigen....:m
Wenn es da uneben und mit tieferen Löchern ist, kann man sinkende Schnur/Fluocarbon verwenden und mit loser Schnur angeln.
Dann liegt das Zeug unten.


----------



## marcus7 (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teil der Szene*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Zitat:
> Zitat von *Franz_16*
> 
> 
> ...




Meinst das klappt technisch? So stark sinkt die doch nicht das sie ausreichend Schnur von der Spule nachzieht.

Ich bin für Lead-core als Hauptschnur:m


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teil der Szene*

Klappt.
Musst nur den Bügel offen lassen.:m
Nach dem Absacken kannste ihn aber auch wieder schließen.


----------



## Allrounder27 (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teil der Szene*

@ Ralle

Ist zwar schon ein paar Tage her, aber Ralle wirft mir vor, uneinsichtig zu sein usw. usf. Das ganze kann ich direkt zurückgeben, für mich gehörst du mit deinen Ansichten zu den 10% der Schleppangler. Die Berechnung der benutzen Fläche ist ja auch nicht ganz richtig, wenn man die bewegende Variable weglässt.

Meiner Meinung nach möchtest du nur den See für dich haben. Mit gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme hat deine Meinung auch nicht viel zu tun.

Wenn sich die Kritik an der Karpfenangelei darauf beschränkt, weil man einen eigenen Vorteil haben will und selber zu keiner Einschränkung bereit ist, dann führt so eine Diskussion sowieso zu nichts.


----------



## cyberpeter (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teil der Szene*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Allerdings sollte die Diskussion nicht auf das Schleppangeln reduziert werden. Das ins in D sowieso in den meisten Gewässern untersagt, jedenfalls hier bei uns.



Es kommt doch letztlich drauf an wo ich was mache!

Wenn ich als Karpfenangler an einem 12 ha "Tümpel" 200 Meter in 30 Meter Entfernung paralell zum Ufer abspanne obwohl ich mich direkt oder fast direkt davor setzen könnte ist berechtigter Ärger vorausprogrammiert....

Wenn ich dass an einer unzugänglichen Stelle eines 1200 ha Sees mit unzähligen anderen Angelstellen mache und dass auch nur aus dem Grund weil ich, wenn ich mich direkt davor setzen würde, mein Zelt und meine Liege im Wasser aufbauen müßte sollte man als Ansitz- oder Spinnangler der nach dem Karpfenangler dort eintrifft vielleicht ein klein wenig "Nachsehen" haben ...

Schwarze Schaafe gibt es auf allen Seiten nur wenn man hergeht wie es vorallem in Foren oft der Fall ist und alle Karpfenangler über einen Kamm schert wird man damit erstens nichts erreichen und zweitens die Mehrzahl der "vernünftigen" Karpfenangler haben dann auch evtl. mal keine Lust mehr auf die schwarzen Schaafe einzuwirken so das überhaupt möglich ist oder denken sich wenn ich schon immer zu unrecht eine über die Rübe bekomme dann sollen sie auch mal einen Grund haben...

Das hilft niemand wirklich weiter ...

Gruß Peter


----------



## Allrounder27 (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teil der Szene*

So siehts aus. Ich hab das schon 2 mal gehabt, das ich an einem Teich alleine angel und sich Aalangler 2m neben mich setzen (!), obwohl da noch ein paar hundert Meter Strecke frei waren. Muss mich wohl aus versehen an einen Aal Spot gesetzt haben. Hab da nichts gesagt, auch wenn das wohl durchaus berechtig gewesen wäre. Musste einmal auch eine Rute reinholen.

Wenn ich das hier so lese, die Karpfenangler sind per se die Bösen und die anderen Angler beanspruchen dabei das ganze Gewässer und zeigen Null Einsicht, dann geht meine Motivation gegen Null, Rücksicht auf Andere zu nehmen, oder auf irgendwelche "bösen Karpfenangler" "einzuwirken"...


----------



## antonio (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teil der Szene*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> So siehts aus. Ich hab das schon 2 mal gehabt, das ich an einem Teich alleine angel und sich Aalangler 2m neben mich setzen (!), obwohl da noch ein paar hundert Meter Strecke frei waren. Muss mich wohl aus versehen an einen Aal Spot gesetzt haben. Hab da nichts gesagt, auch wenn das wohl durchaus berechtig gewesen wäre. Musste einmal auch eine Rute reinholen.
> 
> Wenn ich das hier so lese, die Karpfenangler sind per se die Bösen und die anderen Angler beanspruchen dabei das ganze Gewässer und zeigen Null Einsicht, dann geht meine Motivation gegen Null, Rücksicht auf Andere zu nehmen, oder auf irgendwelche "bösen Karpfenangler" "einzuwirken"...



es wurde immer wieder betont, daß es nicht *die* karpfenangeler sind, sondern die schwarzen schafe unter ihnen.

antonio


----------



## Allrounder27 (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teil der Szene*

Die dann von den schwarzen Schafen der anderen Angelszenen am stärksten kritisiert werden.


----------



## successfull (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teil der Szene*

mir geht nicht allein darum darum wie weit jemand seine montagen auslegt, sondern wie einige kollegen mit anderen gleichgesinnten umgeht. gleichgesinnten in so fern das beide angler sind, ob nun 1er raubfisch und der andere friedfischangler ist, finde ich persönlich eigentlich nebensächlich.

der karpfenangler versucht dem raubfischangler das leben schwer zu machen und andersum genau so. nur wenn beide die seiten wechseln, lernen die auch mal die andere seite kennen, nur nicht gemeinsam an einen strang ziehen, dann würde man eventuell doch noch ans ziel kommen.

für die hamburger gab es gerade vor kurzer zeit ein tolles beispiel. da wurde an allen stehenden hamburger verbandsgewässern ein fütterverbot ausgesprochen, ausser für die feederangler. anlass waren angebliche verschimmelte boilietepiche die fotografiert wurden. die bilder sind leider nicht veröffentlicht wurden. der lap top wurde wohl gestohlen auf dem die bilder waren.

sehr viele angler, bis auf die karpfenangler schrien juhu, gibt es ihnen, so in etwa. 

wenn ich mir nun vorstelle es würde ein bleiverbot ausgesprochen, bis auf die stipper, das schrotblei ist nicht so tragisch wie grundbleie, oder jigköpfe, die menge währe entscheidend. ja die diskusion würde ich gerne verfolgen.

und wenn ich mir jetzt vorstell, jemand aus dem vorstand des verbands, würde von einem karpfenangler angepöbelt werden, oder ein spinnangler würde dieses tun. dann könnte ich mir gut vorstellen, dass irgendwelche verbote, die vieleicht schon einmal zur diskusion standen, um einiges schneller durch gesetzt werden.


----------



## cyberpeter (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teil der Szene*



antonio schrieb:


> diese fläche ist aber nicht permanent in gebrauch, das ist der kleine aber feine unterschied.



Nicht permanent, aber dafür wesentlich größer. Das bringt halt nunmal die Angelart mit sich. Du hast mehr Fläche, der Ansitzangler weniger Fläche dafür mehr Zeit. Wo ist das Problem?




antonio schrieb:


> es geht eben darum, das von den schwarzen schafen am gegenüberliegenden  ufer abgelegt wird nur weil man zu faul ist, ans gegenüberliegende ufer  zu laufen, oder daß die montagen in so einem spitzen winkel abgelegt  werden, daß man gleich 200m uferbreite für sich beansprucht etc.



Sicher gibt es die schwarzen Schaafe - keine Frage. Aber bist Du schon mal auf die Idee gekommen, dass die Gründe um sowas zu machen nicht auf Faulheit zurückzuführen sind kein Karpfenangler der einigermaßen frisch im Kopf ist legt die Ruten nur wegen der Wegersparnis ans andere Ufer wo er

1. jedesmal zum ausbringen der Montage oder des Futters das Boot braucht oder um den Teich laufen muß

2. die Gefahr eingeht, dass jemand ihm dort in seine Montage wirft und es Ärger gibt und der mühsam aufgebaute Platz für die Katz ist

Dafür braucht es schon triftige Gründe z.B. man müßte dort seinen Stuhl+Zelt im Wasser aufbauen und auf der eigenen Seite sind keine vernünftigen Plätze mehr frei oder man hat sich am eigenen Ufer einen guten Platz ausgesucht und im Laufe des Abends finden sich dort "Partygäste" ein und man hat die Wahl im Dunkeln das Zelt ab und auf der anderen Seite aufzubauen oder eben das Zelt dort zu lassen und die Montage z.B. für diese Nacht an der anderen Seite auszubringen.

Wenn Du genau nach so einer Aktion endlich deine Montage irgendwie in der Dunkelheit auf der anderen Seite hast wirst Du in der früh um 4 von einem Spinnangler geweckt obwohl dort sonst nie welche sind und der mault dich an was Du für ein Trottel bist ...

Auch das "schräg" zum Platz ablegen macht ein Karpfenangler nicht um andere zu ärgern sondern wenn man sehr nah am Ufer fischt bzw. fischen muß wäre die Scheuchwirkung, wenn man direkt vor seinem Platz aufbaut sehr hoch. Allerdings mache ich das auch nur an Ufern wo ich weis, dass sie selten von anderen Anglern befischt werden. Ausschließen kann man das aber auch nie.



antonio schrieb:


> es wurde immer wieder betont, daß es nicht *die* karpfenangeler sind, sondern die schwarzen schafe unter ihnen.



Sind es immer die schwarzen Schaafe? Oder hat ein Karpfenangler aus der Not heraus versucht den Angeltag zu retten ohne sich was böses dabei zu denken?

Oft ist es das fehlende Verständnis für die andere Angelart des anderen weshalb man ihn gleich mal vorsorglich als "schwarzes Schaaf" abstempelt weil er was tut was man selber nicht versteht. Wenn man dann mal ruhig und sachlich nachfragt erfährt man oft die Hintergründe ...

Gruß Peter


----------



## antonio (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teil der Szene*



successfull schrieb:


> mir geht nicht allein darum darum wie weit jemand seine montagen auslegt, sondern wie einige kollegen mit anderen gleichgesinnten umgeht. gleichgesinnten in so fern das beide angler sind, ob nun 1er raubfisch und der andere friedfischangler ist, finde ich persönlich eigentlich nebensächlich.
> 
> der karpfenangler versucht dem raubfischangler das leben schwer zu machen und andersum genau so. nur wenn beide die seiten wechseln, lernen die auch mal die andere seite kennen, nur nicht gemeinsam an einen strang ziehen, dann würde man eventuell doch noch ans ziel kommen.
> 
> ...



sehe ich nicht so, einige von beiden seiten versuchen das aber nicht der karpfenangler oder der spinnangler.
die karpfenanglar haben dazu noch den nachteil, daß sie optisch eben besonders aufallen und zwar auch gegenüber nichtanglern(jetzt nicht negativ sondern ganz objektiv gemeint).
alleine schon, daß oft über längere zeiträume eine bestimmte stelle beangelt wird.
wenn dann noch ganze zeltstädte etc aufgebaut werden usw. um so mehr fällt das eben auf bzw wird es wahrgenommen.
oft ist es auch ne gruppe von anglern, also fällts noch mehr auf.
und wenn dann eben von den schwarzen schafen noch auswüchse veranstaltet werden ist das vorurteil perfekt.
den nachteil haben nun mal die karpfenangler gegenüber dem spinnangler.
und ich kenn auch ne menge karpfenangler, die ihr zelt ein bischen versteckt aufbauen und nicht gleich den eindruck eines campingplatzes erwecken.
darüber sollte der eine oder andere mal nachdenken.

antonio


----------



## gründler (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teil der Szene*

Bei uns benutzen Zander Aal....Angler Zelte Karpfenstühle Liegen Pieper Rod Pods.....

Sind das jetzt Automatisch schlechtere Angler weil sie Sachen nutzen die eigentlich Karpfenanglern gelten.

Und wenn ich dann so gucke was alles aus'n Karpfenbereich genommen wird um anderen fischen damit nachzustellen frage ich mich

= 

Woran erkennt man einen Karpfenangler,ich kenne genug leute die sitzen 2-3 tage auf Raubfisch mit Zelt Liege....usw.sind aber keine Karpfenangler nutzen nur das tackel.Und die fischen z.t.in 200-300m entfernung mit ihren Köfis am grund.

An Zelten Liegen Carpzubehör......kann man sicher keine "Szene" erkennen,dafür brauch es schon ein 4 Augen Gespräch mit dem da sitzenden.


|wavey:


----------



## cyberpeter (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teil der Szene*



antonio schrieb:


> und ich kenn auch ne menge karpfenangler, die ihr zelt ein bischen versteckt aufbauen und nicht gleich den eindruck eines campingplatzes erwecken. darüber sollte der eine oder andere mal nachdenken.



Sicher ist es ganz nett, sich "versteckt" zu halten - erspart einem an manchem Gewässer auch nächtliche besuche. Erinnere Dich aber an den Komentar von Ralle er würde beim Spinnfischen vom Boot ja Abstand halten wenn er die Karpfenangler sehen würde ...

Was denn nun ...

Ich muß ehrlich sagen bevor ich vor einigen Jahren mit dem Karpfenfischen angefing habe ich beim Anblick dieser Karpfenzeltstädte auch einen Hals bekommen.

Nachdem ich gesehen habe welche "sozialen Kontakte und Freundschaften" dort gepflegt werden, was in unserer schnelllebigen Zeit leider nur noch selten der Fall ist und dass teilweise ganze Familien incl. Kinder dabei sind vorallem letztere habe da ihren heiden Spaß mußte ich meine Meinung revidieren.


----------



## barschkönig (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teil der Szene*



alex82 schrieb:


> Wieso angelst du überhaupt wenn du es mit dem Werfen nicht so hast ?
> Und mal zu den 400 m, findest du das eigentlich normal ? Wegen Leuten wie dir ist das Karpfenangeln doch so verpöhnt. Zu Recht.
> An unserem kleinen 20 ha Vereinstümpel kam letztens einer und hat von Land aus drei Montagen in verteilt, natürlich ans gegenüberliegende Ufer. da frag ich mich, was soll der Scheiß ?? Wieviel Platz bleibt da wohl noch für andere Angler ?
> In meinen Augen ist das einfach nur krank !



Das kann ja gern sein, dass du das krank findest. Ich habe nicht gesagt, dass ich das nun mit aller Gewalt an jedem Gewässer mache und auch nicht, dass ich damit andere Angelplätze unfischbar mache. Und da dir der Satz sogut gefällt nochmal: Wenn sich einer aufregt oder dort am Tage angeln will, vom Boot aus, nehm ich gern meine Ruten raus und dann lässt sich das so regeln. Und vom Ufer aus kann mir keiner reinwerfen weil die Schnüre dann immer fast im rechten Winkel vom Ufer weggehen.
 Sowas wie an deinem Vereinsgewässer würde ich nie machen wenn dort hoher Angeldruck herrscht und dann muss man eben so angeln, dass man andere Angler nicht beim Angeln behindert. Und wenn den ganzen Tag am kleinen Gewässer keiner ist dann kann ich doch auch so angeln auf dem anderen Ufer, solange man keinen behindert der da angeln will, geht das.


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teil der Szene*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> @ Ralle
> 
> Ist zwar schon ein paar Tage her, aber Ralle wirft mir vor, uneinsichtig zu sein usw. usf. Das ganze kann ich direkt zurückgeben, für mich gehörst du mit deinen Ansichten zu den 10% der Schleppangler. Die Berechnung der benutzen Fläche ist ja auch nicht ganz richtig, wenn man die bewegende Variable weglässt.
> 
> ...



Aber nein, Du bist natürlich nicht uneinsichtig.

Ich habe nicht in jedem posting geschrieben, dass es nur ein kleiner Teil der Karpfenangler ist. Ich habe nicht geschrieben, dass ein Schleppangler, der dicht unter Land schleppt auch verantwortungslos ist. Ich habe nicht geschrieben, dass der schlechte Ruf der Szene auch auf übermäßiges Anfüttern und öffentliche, militante C&R Propaganda einer Minderheit der Karpfenangler zurückzuführen ist.

Nein, ich verallgemeinere und pauschalisiere permanent.

Ich habe nicht geschrieben, dass ich beim Schleppen dafür verantwortlich bin, keinem Ansitzangler in die Montagen zu rasseln, sofern das für mich erkennbar ist.

Ich habe auch nicht geschrieben, dass das Auslegen auf kange Distanz völlig in Ordnung geht, wenn niemand anders behindert wird.

Ich will einfach alle Karpfenangler vom Wasser verbannen und jeden See für mich alleine. 

So, und jetzt hilf meine Seele zu läutern und sage mir, wie ich mich als Schleppangler verhalten soll, außer einen normal ausreichenden Abstand vom Ufer zu lassen, erkennbare Ansitzangler zumutbar weiträumig zu umfahren, und nach Markern Ausschau zu halten und nicht zwischen diesen und dem Ufer durchzufahren.

Aber ich bin ja zu keiner Einschränkung bereit, also nenn mir die Einschränkungen die ich als verantwortungsvoller Schleppangler noch zu beachten habe.


----------



## cyberpeter (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teil der Szene*



so ein böser bist Du ....


----------



## antonio (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teil der Szene*

jo gründler ist richtig.
aber so bald eben alles was du aufgezählt hast aufgebaut wird ist es in den augen der meisten erst mal ein karpfenangler vor allem aber auch gegenüber denen die mit angeln nicht viel zu tun haben.
dies liegt aber eben auch mit an den herstellern.
von carpchair, carpdome und und und haben die meisten schon mal gehört oder gelesen.
von nem pikechair etc hab ich noch nix gehört oder gelesen.
es ist nun mal so fast alle dieser gerätschaften werden dem karpfenangeln zugeordnet.
und die mehrheit, die diese gerätschaften nutzen sind nun mal karpfenangler.
ja und die meisten, die über mehrere tage mit so nem "camp" da sitzen sind nun auch mal karpfenangeler.
der "schlechte ruf" resultiert eben aus dem verhalten weniger die es immer auf die spitze treiben oder übertreiben.
und die schlechten beispiele werden nun mal immer breitgetreten, aber nicht nur beim angeln.
der erste eindruck ist nun mal entscheidend bei vielen.
und wenn sich alle ein bischen bedeckt halten würden und die wenigen nicht so extrem übertreiben würden, wäre alles viel entspannter.
der ansitzangler in dem falle fällt nun mal rein objektiv erst mal mehr auf mit zelt(größe spielt eine nicht zu unterschätzende rolle) usw, als der spinnfischer mit seinem "rütchen" der mal hier mal dort auftaucht.

antonio


----------



## barschkönig (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teil der Szene*



alex82 schrieb:


> Wieso ? Er macht das was viele Karpfenagler machen und das ist zum Kotzen, ganz einfach. Schön die Egotour fahren ohne  nachzudenken.
> 
> Ps: Damit meine ich jetzt nicht Barschkönig im speziellen.



Wo mach ich denn mit meiner Angelei ne Egotour???


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teil der Szene*



cyberpeter schrieb:


> Schwarze Schaafe gibt es auf allen Seiten nur wenn man hergeht wie es vorallem in Foren oft der Fall ist und alle Karpfenangler über einen Kamm schert wird man damit erstens nichts erreichen und zweitens die Mehrzahl der "vernünftigen" Karpfenangler haben dann auch evtl. mal keine Lust mehr auf die schwarzen Schaafe einzuwirken so das überhaupt möglich ist oder denken sich wenn ich schon immer zu unrecht eine über die Rübe bekomme dann sollen sie auch mal einen Grund haben...
> 
> Das hilft niemand wirklich weiter ...
> 
> Gruß Peter




Richtig Peter, schwarze Schafe gibt es in allen Bereichen.

Leider kann man mit manchen Karpfenanglern überhaupt nicht diskutieren, weil man eingrenzen kann wie man will.
Immer und immer wieder hab ich betont, dass es sich nur um einen kleinen Teil der Karpfenangler handelt, die für den schlechten Ruf der ganzen Szene verantwortlich sind. 

Das ist alles andere als "über einen Kamm scheren".

Allerdings wollen manche das gar nicht realisieren.

Und diese sture und uneinsichtige Haltung stärkt auch in solchen Diskussionen den schlechten Ruf.

Jemand der offensichtliche Mißstände eines Teils der Szene, zu der man gehört, schlichtweg verleugnet oder gar gutheißt, der diese Mißstände herunterspielt, weil es in anderen Gruppierungen ebenfalls scharze Schafe gibt, den kann man als Diskussionspartner nicht wirklich ernst nehmen.

Es gehört neben Anstand und Respekt auch eine gute Portion Sachlichkeit und gesunder Menschenverstand dazu, eine solche Diskussion zu führen. Daran mangelt es manchmal.

Damit meine ich jetzt nicht Dich.


----------



## gründler (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teil der Szene*

Wenn ich so meine runden drehe,ordne ich keinem zu einer bestimmten Szene zu,wo ich nicht weiß auf was der da angelt.Egal ob da nen Zelt Liege steht..... 

Erst nachdem ich an seinem Platz gewesen bin,kann ich urteilen,wie gesagt hier im Norden gibt es viele viele Ansitzangler mit Zelt Liege...und die sitzen dann auf Aal Zander....

Daher kann ich mir kein Bild aus der ferne erlauben,das es öfter Karpfenangler sind kann ich so nicht voll bestätigen,das nimmt sich hier bei mir nicht viel.

Das es aber so aussieht kann schon sein,mach mir trotzdem erst nen Bild nach einem gespräch am Angelplatz.

|wavey:


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teil der Szene*



barschkönig schrieb:


> Das kann ja gern sein, dass du das krank findest. Ich habe nicht gesagt, dass ich das nun mit aller Gewalt an jedem Gewässer mache und auch nicht, dass ich damit andere Angelplätze unfischbar mache. Und da dir der Satz sogut gefällt nochmal: Wenn sich einer aufregt oder dort am Tage angeln will, vom Boot aus, nehm ich gern meine Ruten raus und dann lässt sich das so regeln. Und vom Ufer aus kann mir keiner reinwerfen weil die Schnüre dann immer fast im rechten Winkel vom Ufer weggehen.
> Sowas wie an deinem Vereinsgewässer würde ich nie machen wenn dort hoher Angeldruck herrscht und dann muss man eben so angeln, dass man andere Angler nicht beim Angeln behindert. Und wenn den ganzen Tag am kleinen Gewässer keiner ist dann kann ich doch auch so angeln auf dem anderen Ufer, solange man keinen behindert der da angeln will, geht das.



Genau so. #6

Und genau so verhält sich der größte Teil der Karpfenangler. Nur eine kleine Minderheit macht das anders und schädigt damit den Ruf der gesamten Szene.


----------



## antonio (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teil der Szene*



cyberpeter schrieb:


> Sicher ist es ganz nett, sich "versteckt" zu halten - erspart einem an manchem Gewässer auch nächtliche besuche. Erinnere Dich aber an den Komentar von Ralle er würde beim Spinnfischen vom Boot ja Abstand halten wenn er die Karpfenangler sehen würde ...
> 
> Was denn nun ...
> 
> ...



antonio


----------



## Rikked_ASVheBitt (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teil der Szene*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Oder die ganzen Jugendlichen, die von Null auf Hundert starten, aber nicht in der Lage sind ein vernünftiges Vorfach zu binden, oder gar mit Marker und Spodrute umzugehen, das ganze aber durch lautes Gepolter im Angelladen kompensieren...
> 
> Über das Verhalten am Wasser brauchen wir garnicht schreiben. Da werden inzwischen am Wasser nicht mehr nur Alkohol, sondern auch Drogen konsumiert und das ganze Verhalten gegenüber den anderen Anglern ist unter aller Sau, sodass in der nächsten Zeit mit starken Restriktionen zu rechnen ist.



Das mit den Jugendlichen ist  zu pauschalt gesagt.
Aber meistens sind ja die Jugendlichen Schuld auch wenn es um Verschmutzung geht usw....leider ist dies öfter so allerdings darf man es nicht nur auf die Jugendlichen schieben.
Mich stört es nicht im Geringsten ob jemand ein Bier oder auch ein wenig mehr trinkt oder ob er auch sonstige Drogen nimmt. Warum auch? Kann doch jeder selber entscheiden!
Solange man nicht die Einstellung hat sich zu besaufen.
Wer sich besaufen oder auch vollkommen berauschen will sollte dies woanders machen aber sonst habe ich damit keine Probleme.
Ich finde man kann selbst einen Schnapps genießen solange man es nicht übertreibt. Zudem sei gesagt Alkohol am Steuer = nogo!
Was stört dich daran? Oder siehst du es so wie ich?

#h


----------



## daci7 (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teil der Szene*

Hihi, wenn du wüsstest wie entspannt und friedlich man ist bei nem Sonnenuntergang am Wasser mit Bierchen und "Kräuterzigarette" |supergri

Aber alles in Allem drehen wir uns hier gewaltig im Kreis - Es wurde bereits gesagt was wichtig ist und nun wird nurnoch wiederholt.

Es ist mir schnurzpiepenegal ob jemand auf 5, 50 oder 500m angelt - solange ich selbst *nicht übermäßig* in meiner Angelei dadurch eingeschränkt werde. Es ist mir auch schnurzpiepenegal wenn jemand mal *ausversehen* meine Montagen fängt - dann leg ich eben neu aus.
Es geht hier doch in erster Linie um schwarze Schafe - und die gibt es, wie bereits mehrfach festgestellt, in allen Szenen. 

Carphunter sollten sich eben auch mal Gedanken über Spinnfischer machen und anerkennen, dass diese das gleiche Recht haben das Gewässer zu nutzen - und andersherum sollten sich eben auch Spinnangler darüber im klaren sein. Hier zu überlegen wieviel Wasserfläche wer benutzt halte ich für Erbsenzählerei und nicht zielführend.

|wavey:


----------



## flasha (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teil der Szene*



daci7 schrieb:


> Hihi, wenn du wüsstest wie entspannt und friedlich man ist bei nem Sonnenuntergang am Wasser mit Bierchen und "Kräuterzigarette" |supergri



Welche Kräuterrichtung denn? #6


----------



## Carp-MV (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teil der Szene*

Wenn ich einige Beiträge hier lese dann kann ich nur mit dem Kopf schütteln.....|bigeyes

-Scene
-Neid
-nimmt zu viel Platz ein
-Müll
-Wettrüsten
-Beschimpfungen

Das sollte man sich mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen was hier so abgeht.

Ich fische ja auch überwiegend auf Karpfen. Aber mich deshalb in einer Karpfenscene zu sehen? Oh man wie klingt das überhaupt? Völlig bescheuert! :m

Ganz ehrlich. Wenn mir einer von solchen Leuten begegnen würde und mir erzählen will das ich dies und das machen muss, dann würde ich dem netten Herrn mal kräftig sein Schädeln schuppern und fragen ob dort drin jemand zu Hause ist.

Leben und leben lassen. Das ist hier die Devise!
Wir sind alles nur Menschen die hin und wieder gern mal ein Stock in die Hand nehmen um mal ein kleines Fischlein zu überlisten.

Ich hab kein Verständnis für irgendwelche Herren die meinen das ist ja ihr Revier und hier regieren sie. Wer mir so kommt, der sollte sich dann natürlich auch auf das schöne Echo freuen und es vertragen können.

Ansonsten gilt bei mir.....
Respektiere den anderen und er respektiert dich. Wenn einer das nicht kann, dann soll er mit seinen Arsch zu Hause bleiben. Fertig aus!



> Aber meistens sind ja die Jugendlichen Schuld auch wenn es um Verschmutzung geht usw.



Blödsinn! Die ältere Generation macht genauso viel Dreck. Da nimmt sich keiner was vom anderen.


----------



## FISHHARD (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teil der Szene*

...good Posting...ganz meiner Meinung..
Das wichtigste ist immer "Leben und leben lassen"...

Schade das das nicht alle so sehen.

Gruß Fishhard


----------

